# Los que os habéis separad@ ¿Después os ha eis arrepentido?



## DDT (1 Ago 2022)

Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.


----------



## Pajirri (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



descabreate, te doy mi guasap y nos vamos a un motel a darte lo tuyo y lo de tu prima.


ya despues.... te divorcias o sigues con el.


Pd: es Calbo ?


----------



## tnkt (1 Ago 2022)

Pero cá pasao! Cuenta más


----------



## elchicho47 (1 Ago 2022)

Yo he pasado por dos separaciones.
Y ahora la mar de feliz, mantengo un trato correcto por nuestro hijo y poco mas. No me acerco a una mujer como pareja ni que me paguen.
En tu caso analizar el porque, que os pasa y si habláis con sensatez quizá os salvéis, nunca es agradable una separación


----------



## fool (1 Ago 2022)

no es tuyo solo es tu turno


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Es lo único que tenéis las mujeres, el orgullo ridículo e ignorante. Y os da igual el daño que hagáis y a quien se lo hagáis para saliros con la vuestra. 
pues nada, sigue así y ve mirando cajas de cartón para hacer mudanza


----------



## Pluc (1 Ago 2022)

Si él ha pillado la pelota de rebote y ya te ha dicho que hasta luego lucas... felicidades por la cagada. A pedir bono descuento de wiskas.


----------



## InigoMontoya (1 Ago 2022)

la culpa es tuya por amenazarle con la separacion, si tuvieses algo de verguenza le pedirias perdon y le harias la mamada de su vida, pero como no la tienes acabaras sola, llena de pastillas y gorda.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Mujer, es que a lo mejor es que estás en momento gaseosa.

Relájate y reflexiona.
Vuelve a pensar en el tema, pero dentro de unos días, en frío, no ahora.


----------



## Casino (1 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Mujer, es que a lo mejor es que estás en momento gaseosa.
> 
> Relájate y reflexiona.
> Vuelve a pensar en el tema, pero dentro de unos días, en frío, no ahora.




Y después del mamazo que ponga el hojaldre en modo sacrificio ritual. Se lo perdona fijo.


----------



## Ploff (1 Ago 2022)

La he urdido yo como arma...
Es Leo.
Sin palabras


----------



## DDT (1 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Es lo único que tenéis las mujeres, el orgullo ridículo e ignorante. Y os da igual el daño que hagáis y a quien se lo hagáis para saliros con la vuestra.
> pues nada, sigue así y ve mirando cajas de cartón para hacer mudanza



Lo que he mirado ha sido el precio de los pisos, y están carisimos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ago 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Y después del mamazo que ponga el hojaldre en modo sacrificio ritual. Se lo perdona fijo.



Mmmm un polvo inoportuno puede llegar a ser muy muy contraproducente.
No siempre funciona.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Lo que he mirado ha sido el precio de los pisos, y están carisimos.



Pues búscate un biego.
Siempre hay salidas.


----------



## DDT (1 Ago 2022)

Ploff dijo:


> La he urdido yo como arma...
> Es Leo.
> Sin palabras



Es que yo lo valgo. Pero es muyyy tontoooo.


----------



## Tocomotxo (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Eso te pasa por ir de farol, que te ven el ordago y te caes con todo el equipo


----------



## brickworld (1 Ago 2022)

Lo de que sea leo parece trolleo nonme jodas.... En lo de la mamada y el polvo coincido con el resto al final te eid a los hombres tan a pan y agua que si le haces la mamada de su vida se la pelara nunca mejor dicho lo que hayas dicho o lo que haya pasado 

El jodido papo supremo que todo lo arregla... Vaya mierda como decía aquel tarado en la playa por un coñoooooooo, por un coñoooo


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (1 Ago 2022)

Mujer pidiendo separación primero como todas, y basándose en el horoscopo,...
Lo que no se es que tienen los hombres actuales en la cabeza para casarse y encima con españolas,...


----------



## Trejo (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Traducción : me he aburrido del rabo de mi marido y quiero volver al carrusel.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Ago 2022)

Siendo hombre, ojalá lo hubiese hecho antes... Qué cojones, ojalá nunca me hubiera casado.


----------



## DDT (1 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues búscate un biego.
> Siempre hay salidas.



En eso estaba pensando.


----------



## Trejo (1 Ago 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> la culpa es tuya por amenazarle con la separacion, si tuvieses algo de verguenza le pedirias perdon y le harias la mamada de su vida, pero como no la tienes acabaras sola, llena de pastillas y gorda.



Eso al final. Antes se la follaran tres docenas de pollas tatuadas porque ella se sigue sintiendo joven y deseada.


----------



## Trejo (1 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Mujer pidiendo separación primero como todas, y basándose en el horoscopo,...
> Lo que no se es que tienen los hombres actuales en la cabeza para casarse y encima con españolas,...



Lo triste es que la perdonará, como el 90% de los pringaos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Ya te han dicho... polvazo y mamada de su vida y la proxima vez que tu ego no extienda cheques que tu cuerpo no pueda pagar.


----------



## brickworld (1 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Lo de que sea leo parece trolleo nonme jodas.... En lo de la mamada y el polvo coincido con el resto al final te eid a los hombres tan a pan y agua que si le haces la mamada de su vida se la pelara nunca mejor dicho lo que hayas dicho o lo que haya pasado
> 
> El jodido papo supremo que todo lo arregla... Vaya mierda como decía aquel tarado en la playa por un coñoooooooo, por un coñoooo



Joder...no me había dado cuenta pero el fulanotarado este hablaba de epidemias haya por 2010 que es el famoso vidrio  que cosas al final sí que va a ser Jesucristo el cabron


----------



## uno_de_tantos (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Opinar sobre la situación sin saber el contexto, es hablar por hablar, pero lo peor es que no entretiene. Si vas a abrir un hilo, hazlo en serio y empieza por comentar los motivos de la discusión.

Un poco de respeto al foro, hazlo ameno o calla.


----------



## Peter Sellers (1 Ago 2022)

Pues si el a propuesto de vender el piso es que algo hay que ya no funciona. La vivienda es un bastión, perderla y empezar de cero te quitan las ganas de empezar de nuevo.

Todo lo que hagas desde ahora tienes que está segura al 100% para no dar un paso en falso. Tienes que valorar y poner en una balanza lo ganas y lo que pierdes.
Yo pasé por lo mismo y separarme fue una liberación, que conste que no estábamos casados con lo cual fue mas fácil.

Si te reconcilias lo mas probable que al cabo de un tiempo vuelvan los problemas, lo mejor es cortar por lo sano y no perder mas el tiempo para encauzar de nuevo tu vida.


----------



## notengodeudas (1 Ago 2022)

Ploff dijo:


> La he urdido yo como arma...
> Es Leo.
> Sin palabras



La palabra que debes utilizar es esgrimido, no urdido. Se urden, cosen, zurcen, etc. las telas. 
Las armas se esgrimen, se blanden, se empuñan, etc.

Y las relaciones se joden, se echan a perder, etc. da igual que seas Leo, avestruz u ornitorrinco


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ago 2022)

El tema peliagudo cuando dices. "Pues me separo, ea"
Es que te digan: "Cuando quieras"


----------



## Yomismita (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Pues depende. Sin conocer Ls situación de cada pareja no puede saberse si va a ser para bien o Para mal.

Lease usted Amor Zero y valore.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Yo de lo que me arrepiento mas que de divorciarme es de haber tardado tanto en hacerlo, y mas aun, de haberme llegado a casar con la que fue mi mujer.

Con respecto a lo que cuentas, cuidadito con los ordagos y con los ultimatums que los carga el diablo. Mucha gente no se atreve a dar el primer paso hasta que se lo proponen, aunque sea con la boca chica.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ago 2022)

Es que si no amas, todo pierde el significado y hay que coger otra vía.
Diferente cuestión es que ames, pese a que sea en ocasiones alguien poco amable.


----------



## Shy (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



No me arrepiento, me va de puta madre pero a ti no te va a ir así, a saber:

- Porque eres una charo invisible para cualquier hombre que valga la pena
- Porque no tienes puta idea de cuando hay que ir de farol
- Porque no sabes que primero se vende el piso y luego se liquida (no se amortiza) la hipoteca

Pero el principal motivo por el que no te vas a separar es porque a tu marido sí le iría mejor separado. Y eso sería inconcebible para tu mente de charo.


----------



## BStoker (1 Ago 2022)

Una tía contando una movida sentimental en un parrafillo poco más o menos? Trol seguro. Lo normal es que hubiera puesto un tocho y alguna contradicción entre una frase y otra para terminar diciendo…no se…


----------



## Nagare1999 (1 Ago 2022)

Escucha, si es Leo di Caprio amárrate como una lapa y chúpale la sangre, si es otro leo divorciate dieguuuuuu


----------



## Nagare1999 (1 Ago 2022)

A ver, si dice que ela lo vale y todo, tenéis que afinar el sensor de troles


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (1 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues búscate un biego.
> Siempre hay salidas.




Que digo yo que, más que salidas, querrás decir salidos.


Vivimos en Hezpania, donde la coñocracia MANDA; si ya con los íberos, era conocida, como "tierra abundante en conejos" .


----------



## LetalFantasy (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Si quieres saberlo todo encárgame una sinastria de pareja. Con pelos y señales. Catarsis.


----------



## LetalFantasy (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Lo que he mirado ha sido el precio de los pisos, y están carisimos.



Si te ha dicho que vale tan pichi es que ya tiene otra.


----------



## bondiappcc (1 Ago 2022)

Cuéntanos qué ha pasado y no tomes decisiones en caliente.


----------



## sasuke (1 Ago 2022)

las charos españolas, las peores mujeres del mundo, todo derechos y ninguna obligacion, no os preocupeis que aunque el paco medio español sea el tio mas bueno y mangina del mundo, está espabilando a base de ostias, y nos estamos convirtiendo en los hombres más cabrones del mundo, pronto, haremos medidas legales al gusto del hombre como llevais haciendo vosotras 20 años, por vuestro chocho a la medida de la mujer, preparaos para el aborto civil masculino


----------



## castolo (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> es Leo



aham


----------



## DDT (1 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Si quieres saberlo todo encárgame una sinastria de pareja. Con pelos y señales. Catarsis.



Virgo yo, leo el.
Lo que ha pasado es que llevamos unos 4 años con bastante tensión por mis padres, los suyos murieron jóvenes. Mi padre murió hace dos años y me traje a mi madre con demencia a casa. O sea que llevamos dos años sin vacaciones y sin poder ir a ningún sitio. Para salir nos turnamos. La culpa es mía por emperrarme en tener a mi madre en casa, pero el me apoyaba, aunque últimamente...
El caso es que ayer por la tarde volviendo los dos con el coche, conduciendo como un loco se me escapó un insulto en un momento de mucha tensión que pensé que íbamos a tener un accidente. Lo que me salió fue chillar "me cago en tu puta madre". Buenoooo pues no veas lo que se ofendió. Encima luego en casa se dio la vuelta y me dijo "que sea la última vez que me dices algo así". Yo hasta ese momento no me había encabronado, pero ahí si que me encabrone. Desde entonces s apenas nos hablamos y no le miro a la cara. Esta mañana me pregunto que cuando pensaba pedirle perdón, y le dije que el perdón lo estaba esperando yo. Luego vino mi ataque con la separación. A tener en cuenta que dos días antes de eso un gilipollas con un camión me dio por detrás y me chafo todo el coche saltando por los aires toda la luna trasera. Estaba yo para más accidentes porque un autobusero se puso a acelerar y el tenía que llegar antes a un semaforo que siempre está en ámbar y donde te salen por la izquierda y sin visibilidad, que por suerte no pasaba nadie...


----------



## ProfePaco (1 Ago 2022)

Hagas lo que hagas te vas a arrepentir.

El amor es una mierda.


----------



## ProfePaco (1 Ago 2022)

Y sí, no creo en el horóscopo, pero por alguna extraña razón todos los Leo somos iguales 

Yo hasta los distintos al minuto de hablar con ellos.


----------



## Euler (1 Ago 2022)

Cuéntanos más. ¿Tú qué horóscopo eres?

Ya veo que virgo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2022)

Los españoles se divorcian porque así se ha diseñado desde los órganos de poder . En la generación de nuestros padres y las anteriores no es que estuviese prohibido ... es que a nadie se le pasaba por la cabeza . De hecho que se muriese tu pareja ( que técnicamente es lo mismo que un divorcio ) era un drama y un trauma del que no se recuperaban nunca. Las mujeres se vestían de luto y no volvían a salir de casa. Esto ha sido así desde tiempo inmemorial . De hecho en la India las viudas se lanzaban vivas a la pira funeraria para arder con su marido " su vida ya no tenía sentido " .

Curiosamente Mahoma se casó con una viuda por su dinero . El tipo era listo. 
A los veinticinco años Mahoma se casó con la rica viuda *Jadicha*, de quien era criado; Jadicha le dio una hija, Fátima, además de una posición social más desahogada como un comerciante respetado en la ciudad. Cuando la viuda rica murió después de 25 años de monogamia ... entonces recuperó el tiempo perdido. 
De sus trece esposas y concubinas, solo dos le dieron hijos


Según la tradición islámica, los principales objetivos de los matrimonios de Mahoma se pueden dividir en cuatro


Ayudar a las viudas de sus compañeros.
Crear vínculos familiares entre él y sus compañeros (Mahoma se casó con las hijas de Abu Bakr y Umar, mientras que Ali y Uthman se casaron con sus hijas, por lo que tenía vínculos familiares con los cuatro primeros califas).
Difundir su mensaje uniendo diferentes clanes a través del matrimonio.
Aumentar su credibilidad y las fuentes para transmitir su vida familiar privada.

Pero en ningún caso para satisfacer la libido o la lascivia que no es más que una pulsión animal en la cual un individuo trata de acceder a una pareja potencial mediante el desarrollo de ciertas pautas etológicas. 
LA GULA Y LA LUJURIA han sido pecados capitales en todas las civilizaciones . Contener el apetito es lo principal que nos hace humanos sino seríamos como monos . En el budismo le llaman parar al mono loco que salta de rama en rama. 

EL MATRIMONIO ES UNA FORMA DE CELIBATO puesto que pasada la luna de miel lo normal era que la mujer quedase embarazada y toda la atención emocional estaba dirigida al nacimiento del bebé y su desarrollo en los primeros años. El hombre se afanaba en construir un hogar para sus sucesivos hijos y poder ser respetado en la sociedad. 

La destrucción del concepto de familia es uno de tantos ataques de ingeniería social para conseguir el reemplazo de población el famoso plan kalergi que está sucediendo delante de nuestros ojos y a la gente le parece normal. 

Son infinitamente más divorcios de los que aparecen en las estadísticas puesto que si por ejemplo el futuro presidente Feijóo se separase de su concubina no entraría en esas estadísticas . Lo mismo Pablo Iglesias y tanta otra gente que son modelos sociales y que la gente imita.

El lema diario en todos los medios arengando a las mujeres a denunciar a su marido es la muestra más evidente de que la destrucción de la unidad reproductiva es algo institucionalizado. 

la bomba gay consiste en hacer creer a TODOS LOS ESPAÑOLES que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua ( como los gays ) y no para formar un hogar como nuestros antepasados o los 8 mil millones de habitantes restantes del planeta donde le satanismo no se ha establecido. 

El feminismo es la deconstrucción de las españolas como hembras de la especie humana para convertirlas en estériles herramientas productivas generadoras de impuestos . Lo que en algunas épocas del imperio chino eran los eunucos .


----------



## Foreto (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Es que yo lo valgo. Pero es muyyy tontoooo.



Lee a Ana Von Rebeur ¿Qué soy para ti?
Además de reirte te pondrá los pies en el suelo.


----------



## Abrojo (1 Ago 2022)

> La he urdido yo como arma



Te jodes y bailas


----------



## tnkt (1 Ago 2022)

Si ha aguanta do a tu madre con demencia bien merecéis un receso y una oportubidad, creo yo. Yo no tengo pareja y creo que no la tendré pero creo que es algo bueno tenerla y que vuestro problema según cuentas a matacaballo es fruto de un estrés un agobio y que os podéis calmar y formar una familia.
Yo qué sé, es lo que me parece.
Virgo y leo molan


----------



## DDT (1 Ago 2022)

tnkt dijo:


> Si ha aguanta do a tu madre con demencia bien merecéis un receso y una oportubidad, creo yo. Yo no tengo pareja y creo que no la tendré pero creo que es algo bueno tenerla y que vuestro problema según cuentas a matacaballo es fruto de un estrés un agobio y que os podéis calmar y formar una familia.
> Yo qué sé, es lo que me parece.
> Virgo y leo molan



La familia ya la tenemos, que llevamos 23 años viviendo juntos y un hijo adolescente. Pero el orgullo es muy jodido.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Virgo yo, leo el.
> Lo que ha pasado es que llevamos unos 4 años con bastante tensión por mis padres, los suyos murieron jóvenes. Mi padre murió hace dos años y me traje a mi madre con demencia a casa. O sea que llevamos dos años sin vacaciones y sin poder ir a ningún sitio. Para salir nos turnamos. La culpa es mía por emperrarme en tener a mi madre en casa, pero el me apoyaba, aunque últimamente...
> El caso es que ayer por la tarde volviendo los dos con el coche, conduciendo como un loco se me escapó un insulto en un momento de mucha tensión que pensé que íbamos a tener un accidente. Lo que *me salió fue chillar "me cago en tu puta madre". Buenoooo pues no veas lo que se ofendió.* Encima luego en casa se dio la vuelta y me dijo "que sea la última vez que me dices algo así". Yo hasta ese momento no me había encabronado, pero ahí si que me encabrone. Desde entonces s apenas nos hablamos y no le miro a la cara. Esta mañana me pregunto que cuando pensaba pedirle perdón, y le dije que el perdón lo estaba esperando yo. Luego vino mi ataque con la separación. A tener en cuenta que dos días antes de eso un gilipollas con un camión me dio por detrás y me chafo todo el coche saltando por los aires toda la luna trasera. Estaba yo para más accidentes porque un autobusero se puso a acelerar y el tenía que llegar antes a un semaforo que siempre está en ámbar y donde te salen por la izquierda y sin visibilidad, que por suerte no pasaba nadie...



Eres una desgraciada y pura escoria, ojalá te de la patada.


----------



## tnkt (1 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> La familia ya la tenemos, que llevamos 23 años viviendo juntos y un hijo adolescente. Pero el orgullo es muy jodido.



Tú verás, yo qué voy a saber que no la tengo. Pienso que si la tuviera lucharía por ella a muerte, pero cuando uno no lo ha vivido pues no sabe.
Te deseo buena suerte y buenas decisiones.
Y ten calma. Toma la decisión que sea desde la calma.


----------



## DDT (2 Ago 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Eres una desgraciada y pura escoria, ojalá te de la patada.



¿Tú nunca has soltado un taco gilipollas?


----------



## _V_ (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Pues te lo tienes merecido hija de la gran puta. Le has querido chantajear y te lo vas a comer. Si este país fuera medio decente no te llevarías ni un duro.

Encima sale con los signos del zodiaco, mierda trol xd


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> ¿Tú nunca has soltado un taco gilipollas?



Pero luego no he chantajeado a la víctima que acepta a mi madre enferma desgraciada hdlgp. Y además desagradecida, pobre hombre así le agradeces que esté aguantando a tu madre que será como tú: insultándolo y amenazándolo, ojalá te de la patada.


----------



## Carne vieja (2 Ago 2022)

Ya está todo perdido, ha despertado y vuelve a ser el grácil animalillo salvaje de antaño. Os creéis que el hombre/mujer es como una mascota; una vez domesticado ya no hay marcha atrás.

Un amigo utilizó la misma treta con su mujer y le salió rana. Amigo, el miedo ha cambiado de dueño. Y así fue, ahora no rechista y se hace lo que ella diga.


----------



## dieguti (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> ¿Tú nunca has soltado un taco gilipollas?



Suponiendo que toda esta historia sea verdad…, insultos en pareja, cero. El que está más cerca de ti es el que puede hacerte más daño. En la familia íntima ha de exigirse un trato exquisito y con la pareja más, que no hay vínculo de sangre para perdonar fácilmente. 
Yo con hijos no me iría, porque se les hace un daño atroz. 
Y en cualquier caso, tu mayor enemigo es tu ego y no parará hasta hacerte una desgraciada solitaria. Con razón el cristianismo lo llamó el diablo, es una imagen mucho más apropiada y efectiva para entender el monstruo que llevamos dentro.


----------



## Dj Puesto (2 Ago 2022)

Mi ex como tú también le gustaba jugar la carta de la amenaza de la separación como arma , las amenazas en general que luego no estaba dispuesta a ejecutar. No soy Leo como tu marido pero también tengo cojones y por eso ahora ella es mi ex, y el tiempo ha demostrado que ella tenía mucho más que perder que yo.

Así que en este caso te mereces todo lo que te pase por forzar la máquina, los planes a veces no os salen tan bien a las maestras del engaño verdad?


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Ago 2022)

La has cagado y le echas un pulsito. Pídele perdón y deja el orgullo a un lado, no tienes razón


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ago 2022)

Deja ir a la gente que no está lista para amarte.
Esto es lo más difícil que tendrás que hacer en tu vida y también será lo más importante.
Deja de tener conversaciones difíciles con personas que no quieren cambiar.
Deja de aparecer para las personas que no tienen interés en tu presencia.
Sé que tu instinto es hacer todo lo posible para ganar el aprecio de los que te rodean, pero es un impulso que roba tu tiempo, energía, salud mental y física.
Cuando empiezas a luchar por una vida con alegría, interés y compromiso, no todo el mundo estará listo para seguirte a ese lugar.
Eso no significa que tengas que cambiar lo que eres, significa que debes dejar ir a las personas que no están listas para acompañarte.
Si eres excluido, insultado, olvidado o ignorado por las personas a las que les regalas tu tiempo, no te haces un favor al seguir ofreciéndoles tu energía y tu vida.
La verdad es que no eres para todo el mundo y no todos son para ti.
Esto es lo que hace tan especial cuando encuentras a personas con las que tienes amistad o amor correspondido.
Sabrás lo precioso que es porque has experimentado lo que no lo es.
Hay miles de millones de personas en este planeta y muchas de ellas las vas a encontrar a tu nivel de interés y compromiso.
Tal vez si dejas de aparecer, no te busquen.
Tal vez si dejas de intentarlo, la relación termine.
Tal vez si dejas de enviar mensajes, tu teléfono permanecerá oscuro durante semanas.
Eso no significa que arruinaste la relación, significa que lo único que la sostenía era la energía que solo tú dabas para mantenerla.
Eso no es amor, es apego.
¡Es dar una oportunidad a quien no lo merece!
Tú mereces mucho más.
Lo más valioso que tienes en tu vida es tu tiempo y energía, ya que ambos son limitados.
A las personas y cosas que le des tu tiempo y energía, definirá tu existencia.
Cuando te das cuenta de esto empiezas a entender por qué estás tan ansioso cuando pasas tiempo con personas, actividades o espacios que no te convienen y no deben estar cerca de ti.
Empezarás a darte cuenta que lo más importante que puedes hacer por ti mismo y por todos los que te rodean, es proteger tu energía más ferozmente que cualquier otra cosa.
Haz de tu vida un refugio seguro, en el que solo se permiten personas “compatibles” contigo.
No eres responsable de salvar a nadie.
No eres responsable de convencerles de mejorar.
¡No es tu trabajo existir para la gente y darles tu vida!
Te mereces amistades reales, compromisos verdaderos y un amor completo con personas saludables y prósperas.
La decisión de tomar distancia con personas nocivas, te dará el amor, la estima, la felicidad y la protección que te mereces.


----------



## Terminus (2 Ago 2022)

Es Leo verdura?? 

Si crees en el horóscopo ese buen hombre hace bien en darte la patada


----------



## loveisintheair (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Virgo yo, leo el.
> Lo que ha pasado es que llevamos unos 4 años con bastante tensión por mis padres, los suyos murieron jóvenes. Mi padre murió hace dos años y me traje a mi madre con demencia a casa. O sea que llevamos dos años sin vacaciones y sin poder ir a ningún sitio. Para salir nos turnamos. La culpa es mía por emperrarme en tener a mi madre en casa, pero el me apoyaba, aunque últimamente...
> El caso es que ayer por la tarde volviendo los dos con el coche, conduciendo como un loco se me escapó un insulto en un momento de mucha tensión que pensé que íbamos a tener un accidente. Lo que me salió fue chillar "me cago en tu puta madre". Buenoooo pues no veas lo que se ofendió. Encima luego en casa se dio la vuelta y me dijo "que sea la última vez que me dices algo así". Yo hasta ese momento no me había encabronado, pero ahí si que me encabrone. Desde entonces s apenas nos hablamos y no le miro a la cara. Esta mañana me pregunto que cuando pensaba pedirle perdón, y le dije que el perdón lo estaba esperando yo. Luego vino mi ataque con la separación. A tener en cuenta que dos días antes de eso un gilipollas con un camión me dio por detrás y me chafo todo el coche saltando por los aires toda la luna trasera. Estaba yo para más accidentes porque un autobusero se puso a acelerar y el tenía que llegar antes a un semaforo que siempre está en ámbar y donde te salen por la izquierda y sin visibilidad, que por suerte no pasaba nadie...



Es decir: que tienes a tu madre demenciada en casa -lo que sin duda es una agotadora esclavitud para los dos- y lo amenazas con separarte, con librarle de ese tormento.
Uf. Muy lista no has sido, no.


----------



## DDT (2 Ago 2022)

Gracias a todos por vuestra participación.
No me conocéis, claro. En mi casa se sueltan tacos, TODOS soltamos , hasta mi señora madre que tiene 95 tacos, precisamente. 
Si yo digo que tengo raxon es porque la tengo. Lo que aquí se discute es si "vale la pena" destroxar un matrimonio por querer tener la raxón a toda costa. Ya dije que otras veces *siempre *he sido yo la que he dado el braxo a torcer, pero una se harta. Si el destino me ha puesto esta prueba por medio ( que será que no me ha puesto ya un montón) pues será por algo. El tiempo lo dirá, porque yo no pienso hacer ni decir ni mú. Bastantes preocupaciones tengo ya como para echarme otra más. Así que la pelota está en su tejado. Si me insiste con el tema pues lo dejaremos. No me gustan los cambios y nunca he vivido sola, a lo mejor hasta me gusta y todo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestra participación.
> No me conocéis, claro. En mi casa se sueltan tacos, TODOS soltamos , hasta mi señora madre que tiene 95 tacos, precisamente.
> Si yo digo que tengo raxon es porque la tengo. Lo que aquí se discute es si "vale la pena" destroxar un matrimonio por querer tener la raxón a toda costa. Ya dije que otras veces *siempre *he sido yo la que he dado el braxo a torcer, pero una se harta. Si el destino me ha puesto esta prueba por medio ( que será que no me ha puesto ya un montón) pues será por algo. El tiempo lo dirá, porque yo no pienso hacer ni decir ni mú. Bastantes preocupaciones tengo ya como para echarme otra más. Así que la pelota está en su tejado. Si me insiste con el tema pues lo dejaremos. No me gustan los cambios y nunca he vivido sola, a lo mejor hasta me gusta y todo.



Si entre tu ego y tu felicidad a largo plazo elijes tu ego... es que eres subnormal.

Te jodes le pides perdon y le haces una mamada de esas que se le metan las sabanas por el culo del gusto.
Y la proxima vez buzon cerrado.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestra participación.
> No me conocéis, claro. En mi casa se sueltan tacos, TODOS soltamos , hasta mi señora madre que tiene 95 tacos, precisamente.
> *Si yo digo que tengo raxon es porque la tengo*. Lo que aquí se discute es si "vale la pena" destroxar un matrimonio por querer tener la raxón a toda costa. Ya dije que otras veces *siempre *he sido yo la que he dado el braxo a torcer, pero una se harta. Si el destino me ha puesto esta prueba por medio ( que será que no me ha puesto ya un montón) pues será por algo. El tiempo lo dirá, porque yo no pienso hacer ni decir ni mú. Bastantes preocupaciones tengo ya como para echarme otra más. Así que la pelota está en su tejado. Si me insiste con el tema pues lo dejaremos. No me gustan los cambios y nunca he vivido sola, a lo mejor hasta me gusta y todo.



En mi opinión, no la tienes. Si se sueltan improperios todos los días piensa por qué tú marido se ha cabreado tanto por uno más.
En mi opinión has herido a tu marido, y en vez de arreglarlo con el por *tu* comentario desafortunado que has tenido en un momento de pánico (todos so.is humanos) estás tensando la cuerda. Vas a cargarte 25 años de matrimonio por un berrinche y por ver quién la tiene más larga.

Siéntate, reflexiona y piensa bien si quieres acabar con todo por esto.


----------



## ueee3 (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Lo que he mirado ha sido el precio de los pisos, y están carisimos.



Desde luego, motivo para no separarse.

Puedes trabajar donde quieras o desde casa? Lo digo porque en caso de separados puedes mirar piso en algún pueblo donde no será tan caro...


----------



## ueee3 (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Virgo yo, leo el.
> Lo que ha pasado es que llevamos unos 4 años con bastante tensión por mis padres, los suyos murieron jóvenes. Mi padre murió hace dos años y me traje a mi madre con demencia a casa. O sea que llevamos dos años sin vacaciones y sin poder ir a ningún sitio. Para salir nos turnamos. La culpa es mía por emperrarme en tener a mi madre en casa, pero el me apoyaba, aunque últimamente...
> El caso es que ayer por la tarde volviendo los dos con el coche, conduciendo como un loco se me escapó un insulto en un momento de mucha tensión que pensé que íbamos a tener un accidente. Lo que me salió fue chillar "me cago en tu puta madre". Buenoooo pues no veas lo que se ofendió. Encima luego en casa se dio la vuelta y me dijo "que sea la última vez que me dices algo así". Yo hasta ese momento no me había encabronado, pero ahí si que me encabrone. Desde entonces s apenas nos hablamos y no le miro a la cara. Esta mañana me pregunto que cuando pensaba pedirle perdón, y le dije que el perdón lo estaba esperando yo. Luego vino mi ataque con la separación. A tener en cuenta que dos días antes de eso un gilipollas con un camión me dio por detrás y me chafo todo el coche saltando por los aires toda la luna trasera. Estaba yo para más accidentes porque un autobusero se puso a acelerar y el tenía que llegar antes a un semaforo que siempre está en ámbar y donde te salen por la izquierda y sin visibilidad, que por suerte no pasaba nadie...



Las mujeres nunca piden perdón...

Y llevarte a tu madre a una residencia? Os lo podéis permitir?


----------



## Lady_A (2 Ago 2022)

Todos pensando que el marido de ella es una víctima y en realidad le ha cogido el pulso para largarse.


----------



## DDT (2 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Todos pensando que el marido de ella es una víctima y en realidad le ha cogido el pulso para largarse.



Pues se me ha pasado por la cabeza, si.


----------



## Mdutch (2 Ago 2022)

No me digas más, eres Géminis.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (2 Ago 2022)

NO está el horno para bollos en la mayoría de los hogares.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ago 2022)

Siempre daba el brazo a torser pero desde la menopausia se ha vuelto más territorial y masculina y ahora intenta pasar al mismo tiempo por la misma puerta que su marido. Ahora hay dos machos en el territorio dándose cabezazos. El marido no hentiende que su Chiaros ahora tiene configuración masculina y la fuerza suficiente para enfrentarle.

Qué debe hacer Paco?
Paco debería saber que Chiatro está aprendiendo a controlar sus nueva configuración. Debe dejarla un lugar en la que ella pueda cerrarle la puerta, donde ella sea la que tome la rienda y sin dramatizar. Paco no necesita vencer a su señora porque su nivel de testosterona en los testículos va en decadencia a partir de ahora y dentro de unos años necesitará que su Chiaros, ya como un macho completo que controla su configuración, tire de él, que será una señora completa.


----------



## Dj Puesto (2 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Todos pensando que el marido de ella es una víctima y en realidad le ha cogido el pulso para largarse.



Para mi es una víctima clara, visto lo visto debió de huir hace tiempo , así está el país que hay que aguantar insultos, amenazas , chantajes y berrinches y sino calabozo.


----------



## SoloLeo (2 Ago 2022)

Sales perdiendo tú. De largo.
La suegra con demencia en casa. La mujer que no tiene reparos en insultarlo directamente y encima pretender que tiene razón. Y aún por encima, echa un pulso con la separación. Si él sigue adelante y tú no tiras para atrás el ego, tomando lo que has dicho, bien merecido lo tienes.

Ya no es un tema monetario. Eso al final es lo de menos. Es el futuro. Divorciada con hijo adolescente y madre con demencia en casa. No solo no estarás sola, sino esclavizada. Todo lo que hacéis entre dos, para ti sola. ¿A él? Pagar una pensión le saldrá hasta barato, visto lo visto. Y eso contando con que el zagal adolescente no prefiera irse con él, que podría ser perfectamente.
En dos meses puede estar con una panchita que le sacará todo lo que lleve atrasado de 25 años. 
Tú... Bueno. Con todo ese equipaje lo llevas crudo.

Ya digo, tomando lo que dices, simplemente. Si tu ego te importa más que lo que llevéis construído, y perder a un hombre que acepta tener a la suegra con una enfermedad como esa en casa, pues no te lo mereces. Bien para él.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (2 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Deja ir a la gente que no está lista para amarte.
> Esto es lo más difícil que tendrás que hacer en tu vida y también será lo más importante.
> Deja de tener conversaciones difíciles con personas que no quieren cambiar.
> Deja de aparecer para las personas que no tienen interés en tu presencia.
> ...




Para enmarcar y completamente de acuerdo.
Yo ahora mismo estoy en esa situación.
De lo mejor que he leído en Burbuja.
Mis dies.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> El es superorgulloso, *es Leo*.



Si no fuera porque eres un troll, pensaría que eres realmente subnomal,

existe la gente que cree en los horóscopos?


----------



## daputi ha muerto (2 Ago 2022)

faltan datos para saber como es de mierda tu matrimonio pero así a bote pronto, por lo que has contado me pongo de parte del maromo; metes a tu madre boba a vivir con vosotros y él también la cuida, jodes un coche, te cagas en su puta (santa) madre y además le amenazas con el divorcio … solo falta que nos cuentes que no trabajas y él te mantiene, un puto santo es el pobre, debió arpía mala haberte enviado a la mierda hace muchos años.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ago 2022)

Cada vez noto cierta tendencia en las mujeres a echar órdagos a la mínima. Que si divorcio, que si separación.

Y ese es un arma muy peligrosa, ganes o pierdas. Si ganas porque le envías un mensaje al otro de que no eres de fiar, dispuesta ha darle la patada por una simple discusión más o menos acalorada. A eso le sumas la humillación de haberle torcido el brazo.

Si pierdes porque a partir de ahí te ha tomado la medida. Se te acabaron los chantajes. Y eso para una mujer es muy jodido. Porque a las españolas, paradigma de orgullo mal entendido, no se os ha enseñado a convencer sobornando o seduciendo, sino peleando.

Una vez más se demuestra lo estúpidas que suelen ser las mujeres actuales.

No amenaces nunca con una pistola si no estás dispuesta a disparar o morir matando tontalculo.


----------



## vanderwilde (2 Ago 2022)

Una cosa es soltar tacos, y otra andar como los gitanos. Cagarse en su puta madre es gitaneo. Yo eso no lo veo bonito, pero bueno.

Otra cosa, y siento decirlo, no tenías que haber metido a tu madre en tu casa. Las parejitas solas, que es como mejor se entienden, hoy en día medio, pero bueno..., aparte, con el problema que tiene tu madre os tendrá los nervios de cojones, y eso acabáis pagándolo entre ustedes.

Cuidado, que no es ni la primera ni la última pareja que se carga una madre/padre. Y de gente que no ha llegado a tenerla por lo mismo, porque el progenitor/a no ha querido. Yo esas cosas las veo muy peligrosas.

Yo, y disculpa que lo diga, pero lo de llamar "señora" a tu madre, en esa frase, me ha hecho sospechar algunas cosas, porque no es la primera persona que escucho, y suele ser porque la madre, o padre es una persona muy dominante. El problema es que ellos no ven eso mismo, el problema. Ven al padre/madre como "santos", cuando verdaderamente son demonios, que no digo que este sea tu caso.

Yo me di cuenta que mi madre es narcisista hace 10 años, y yo tenía 35. Al lado, porque o eso, o destrozaba mi vida.

Lo de llevar o no razón es subjetivo, y ten cuidado que en un futuro te puedes arrepentir, y esas cosas tienen un camino de ida, pero no de vuelta.

No confíes en destino sin san destino, que eso no existe. Estás ahí, y ahora.


----------



## Lady_A (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Pues se me ha pasado por la cabeza, si.




Esta forera te lo ha dicho con otras palabras.

No digo que tu marido estuviera meditando la separación, pero seguro que estaba hasta sus partes de la situación y de los gritos. Incluida de tu santa.

Ese dia estallaste como otro pero el no es otro, así que se exalto mas. Al no dar tu brazo a torcer y nombrar el divorcio, seguro que ni tardo dos segundos en coger ese carta.

Es decir, lo estaba deseando. Puede que hasta pensara en ello. Bye problemas.

Y como dice la forera de abajo: No has sido muy lista porque tienes a tu santa demenciada en casa y si te divorcias tendrás a un adolescente y una demenciada en casa y unas manos menos.

El libre, que es lo que desea. Como la canción: Adiós, Papa. Adiós, Mama (y no mas responsabilidades ya!)

El pájaro lleva tiempo queriendo volar del nido. Otra cosa es que lo tuviera pensado o al escuchar la palabra mágica digera: Esta es la mia, maricón el ultimo.






loveisintheair dijo:


> Es decir: que tienes a tu madre demenciada en casa -lo que sin duda es una agotadora esclavitud para los dos- y lo amenazas con separarte, con librarle de ese tormento.
> Uf. Muy lista no has sido, no.






Dj Puesto dijo:


> Para mi es una víctima clara, visto lo visto debió de huir hace tiempo , así está el país que hay que aguantar insultos, amenazas , chantajes y berrinches y sino calabozo.



Dicen que ambos son unos bordes y mal hablados. Si los dos son así y estan 25 años juntos, se conocen de sobra. Saben de sobra que son así. Actúan así.

Asi que por la borderia no ha sido. Es por lo de la madre y el solo estaba esperando que ella soltara la palabra mágica. Ella no la ha soltado antes, admite que la dijo en un calenton cuando el no cedía de la situación, pero a el no le impacto, corrió raudo a cogerla, ergo ya se le habia pasado por la cabeza.

A mi, mi pareja me suelta eso y me cabreo, puede que ni le hable pero nunca aceptaría y exigiría que meditada esas palabras. Un rato de vacío porque se me quitarían las ganas de verle y que asi srpa la importancia de lo que ha dicho y luego se vería, pero no le cogería la palabra al vuelo.

El si que quiere divorciarse, ella no en realidad.


----------



## Barspin (2 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si no fuera porque eres un troll, pensaría que eres realmente subnomal,
> 
> existe la gente que cree en los horóscopos?



Claro, la luna nueva en leo me ha bajado la cuota de autónomo aunque jupiter retrogrado esta tocando los cojones.


----------



## _V_ (2 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Esta forera te lo ha dicho con otras palabras.
> 
> No digo que tu marido estuviera meditando la separación, pero seguro que estaba hasta sus partes de la situación y de los gritos. Incluida de tu santa.
> 
> ...



Claro, ahora todo un plan premeditado del odioso hombre contra la empoderada mujer.
Eres enfermiza. ¿No te das asco a ti misma?


----------



## DDT (2 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Esta forera te lo ha dicho con otras palabras.
> 
> No digo que tu marido estuviera meditando la separación, pero seguro que estaba hasta sus partes de la situación y de los gritos. Incluida de tu santa.
> 
> ...



Exactamente eso me huelo, a chamusquina. Que esta hasta los cojones de mi y de mi mami. Pues se va a joder. Que a mi ahora no me conviene separarme. Cuando no esté mi santa ya hablaremos.
Por cierto., que yo me case para lo bueno y para lo malo, para la salud y para la enfermedad. Lo que quizá me equivoque de persona, puede ser. La racha mala está siendo muy larga, es cierto, todo el mundo no tiene tanto aguante como yo.


----------



## Lady_A (2 Ago 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Claro, ahora todo un plab premeditado del odioso hombre contra la empoderada mujer.
> Eres enfermiza. ¿No te das asco a ti misma?




¿Que maléfico plan ni que tontería?
¿Tan falto estas de comprensión lectora?



DDT dijo:


> Exactamente eso me huelo, a chamusquina. Que esta hasta los cojones de mi y de mi mami. Pues se va a joder. Que a mi ahora no me conviene separarme. Cuando no esté mi santa ya hablaremos.



Es para estar cansado. Una situación así ágota. Pero lo que viene va. Es decir, igual cuando tu madre no este las aguas vuelven al cauce. Así no es modo.

El caso es que si quieres que vuelva al cauce tendrás que elegir entre tu madre y tu marido, pero eso no implica que tu y tu marido lo arregléis, igual quiere irse igual.

Pero si acepto tan pronto es que no aguanta, igual te lo propone el


----------



## Barspin (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Exactamente eso me huelo, a chamusquina. Que esta hasta los cojones de mi y de mi mami. Pues se va a joder. Que a mi ahora no me conviene separarme. Cuando no esté mi santa ya hablaremos.



Pero si ya te ha dado la patada cacho trol, qué ladras.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> *Virgo yo, leo el.*



Lol, no me puedo creer que haya gente adulta así de idiota.



DDT dijo:


> Lo que me salió fue chillar "me cago en tu puta madre". Buenoooo pues no veas lo que se ofendió. Encima luego en casa se dio la vuelta y me dijo "que sea la última vez que me dices algo así". Yo hasta ese momento no me había encabronado, *pero ahí si que me encabrone.*



No tienes razón de enfadarte, debes de pedir perdón, eres tú la que insultó.



DDT dijo:


> Desde entonces s apenas nos hablamos y no le miro a la cara. Esta mañana me pregunto que cuando pensaba pedirle perdón, y *le dije que el perdón lo estaba esperando yo. *



Efectivamente, eres subnormal.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ago 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Claro, ahora todo un plab premeditado del odioso hombre contra la empoderada mujer.
> Eres enfermiza. ¿No te das asco a ti misma?



Esta tía es subnormal, es capaz de defender hasta a un troll que claramente está provocando,
por simplemente decir que es mujer.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ago 2022)

Nadie se arrepiente después de pasar por semejante destrozo porque todo está construyido de modo que si se quita una sola pieza to se viene abajo de golpe y muchas veces el mal rollo jamás se detiene.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ago 2022)

Cada vez me creo menos la historia y además me parece una idiotez. Será que yo soy de otra manera, un poco más bruto y acostumbrado a gente con mucho carácter. Si a mí la mujer me insulta me lo hubiese tomado de otra forma. Me descojono, le devuelvo el insulto, le meto una hostia o la pongo a cuatro patas, pero la discusión termina ahí. Me parece una memez prolongar este tipo de cosas más de lo sensato. Sobre todo porque en un calentón se dicen o se hacen muchas cosas sin querer, incluso matar a alguien. Depende del temperamento de cada cual.

Es de primero de convivencia saber de qué pie cojea el otro. Si tiene mal genio no lo calientes subnormal. Si es sensible, un "jarrón chino" como yo les llamo, cuida tus palabras y tu tono. Y si tiene pachorra o es pasota pues cojonudo, porque ancha es Castilla, pero no le pidas sutilezas.

Sea como fuere la estás liando más por una soberana GILIPOLLEZ. Típicamente femenino y típico de mujer moderna. Di!e que te perdone porque fue un simple taco y no tenías intención de hacerle daño y que sólo tuviste miedo porque pensabas que os matabais, así de sencillo.

Venga el próximo día ya si eso os enseño a comportaros como adultos. Y a sufrir por problemas reales. Por cierto tengo a un chaval de 15 años (paciente) pendiente de un trasplante medular. ESO ES UN PROBLEMA tontalculo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ago 2022)

Para que vuestro rollo se mantenga, tú debes de aprender a usar tu nueva configuración. Debes comprenderla y buscar un lugar dentro de vuestro hentornito que sea tuyo, donde él no pueda invadir. Pero él debe comprender la movida y aceptarlo también. No sé qué planes tendrá él, pero si quiere mantener vuestro rollo, debe comprender que ahora tienes una configuración diferente, pero debe comprenderlo, no que tú se lo cuentes y se lo impongas o algo asín, sino que comprenda las configuraciones y el proceso que en breve él micsmo irá ejperimentando. Es otra etapa diferente a las anteriores y hay quien la disfruta también si comprenden de qué va. En un plazo vuelve la harmonía de nuevo


----------



## DDT (2 Ago 2022)

Esta noche no pego ojo, vaya m.


----------



## notengodeudas (2 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Es Leo verdura??
> 
> Si crees en el horóscopo ese buen hombre hace bien en darte la patada


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ago 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Para enmarcar y completamente de acuerdo.
> Yo ahora mismo estoy en esa situación.
> De lo mejor que he leído en Burbuja.
> Mis dies.



Lo contrario del amor no es el odio sino la indiferencia.
El mundo es inmenso . Hay 4 mil millones de mujeres de todas las razas , culturas , edades y estatus ...

Es completamente absurdo permanecer unido a un vínculo emocional de odio y reproches , perdiendo los años de la vida y a un lugar tóxico en vez de empezar de nuevo en otro sitio con otra gente.
Demasiado pasado es depresión - demasiado futuro es ansiedad . 
Se trata de situarse en el presente y disfrutar de cada día de la vida como el milagro que es.

Si tu quieres saber el valor de la vida , sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve.


----------



## Artorias (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Querias ir de dura y amenazando y te ha salido el tiro por la culata...

Pues a joderse.

Como el sea un tipo que medio se cuide y no sea calvo ni gordo date por jodida porque no va a dudar en darte pasaporte y buscarse otra.


----------



## Artorias (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestra participación.
> No me conocéis, claro. En mi casa se sueltan tacos, TODOS soltamos , hasta mi señora madre que tiene 95 tacos, precisamente.
> *Si yo digo que tengo raxon es porque la tengo*. Lo que aquí se discute es si "vale la pena" destroxar un matrimonio por querer tener la raxón a toda costa. Ya dije que otras veces *siempre *he sido yo la que he dado el braxo a torcer, pero una se harta. Si el destino me ha puesto esta prueba por medio ( que será que no me ha puesto ya un montón) pues será por algo. El tiempo lo dirá, porque yo no pienso hacer ni decir ni mú. Bastantes preocupaciones tengo ya como para echarme otra más. Así que la pelota está en su tejado. Si me insiste con el tema pues lo dejaremos. No me gustan los cambios y nunca he vivido sola, a lo mejor hasta me gusta y todo.



No, tu no tienes razon.

No le des mas vueltas.

Lo que tenias que estar haciendo es lamer el suelo por donde pasa tu marido despues del sacrifio que esta haciendo durante 4 años por lo de tu madre.

¿Hubieras hecho tu lo mismo por la suya?.

Ya te respondo yo viendo lo egoista que eres: *NO*.

Ya te digo yo que tu marido se habia planteado lo del divorico hace tiempo y, o bien por miedo, o bien porque es demasiada buena persona y no queria dejarte tirada con lo de tu madre, no se habia atrevido a dar el paso. Ahora tu lo has empujado y vas a sufrir las consecuencias.


----------



## afortunada (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Virgo yo, leo el.
> Lo que ha pasado es que llevamos unos 4 años con bastante tensión por mis padres, los suyos murieron jóvenes. Mi padre murió hace dos años y me traje a mi madre con demencia a casa. O sea que llevamos dos años sin vacaciones y sin poder ir a ningún sitio. Para salir nos turnamos. La culpa es mía por emperrarme en tener a mi madre en casa, pero el me apoyaba, aunque últimamente...
> El caso es que ayer por la tarde volviendo los dos con el coche, conduciendo como un loco se me escapó un insulto en un momento de mucha tensión que pensé que íbamos a tener un accidente. Lo que me salió fue chillar "me cago en tu puta madre". Buenoooo pues no veas lo que se ofendió. Encima luego en casa se dio la vuelta y me dijo "que sea la última vez que me dices algo así". Yo hasta ese momento no me había encabronado, pero ahí si que me encabrone. Desde entonces s apenas nos hablamos y no le miro a la cara. Esta mañana me pregunto que cuando pensaba pedirle perdón, y le dije que el perdón lo estaba esperando yo. Luego vino mi ataque con la separación. A tener en cuenta que dos días antes de eso un gilipollas con un camión me dio por detrás y me chafo todo el coche saltando por los aires toda la luna trasera. Estaba yo para más accidentes porque un autobusero se puso a acelerar y el tenía que llegar antes a un semaforo que siempre está en ámbar y donde te salen por la izquierda y sin visibilidad, que por suerte no pasaba nadie...



Madre mía, pídele perdón, la cagaste mucho. Un tío viviendo con la suegra dependiente en casa, cuidándola, eres consciente que no cualquiera iba ha hacer eso? Y tú estás dispuesta a perderlo por tu orgullo de no pedirle perdón cuando te has cagado en su difunta madre? Que lleva una vida de mierda, sin salir con su mujer, sin intimidad en su casa, cuidando a tu madre dependiente y aguantandote, normal que pete en algún momento. Deberías cuidar más a ese hombre.


----------



## t_chip (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Te jodes, por guarra, tramposa y farolera.

Ten a tu marido contento en la polla, el ego y el estómago y te ganarás el sustento y una buena follada cada noche, petarda.


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AH1N1 (2 Ago 2022)

Ni una foto? 
No me jodas, esta también me tiene en el ignore?


----------



## Euler (2 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Deja ir a la gente que no está lista para amarte.
> Esto es lo más difícil que tendrás que hacer en tu vida y también será lo más importante.
> Deja de tener conversaciones difíciles con personas que no quieren cambiar.
> Deja de aparecer para las personas que no tienen interés en tu presencia.
> ...



Mensaje para enmarcar


----------



## Euler (2 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Las mujeres nunca piden perdón...
> 
> Y llevarte a tu madre a una residencia? Os lo podéis permitir?



La mía sí. Y yo a ella cuando meto la gamba.


----------



## Euler (2 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Todos pensando que el marido de ella es una víctima y en realidad le ha cogido el pulso para largarse.



Pues si ese es el caso, muy hombre no me parece. Coño, si no está a gusto, que lo plantee, y que no aproveche una pelea así.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (2 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo contrario del amor no es el odio sino la indiferencia.
> El mundo es inmenso . Hay 4 mil millones de mujeres de todas las razas , culturas , edades y estatus ...
> 
> Es completamente absurdo permanecer unido a un vínculo emocional de odio y reproches , perdiendo los años de la vida y a un lugar tóxico en vez de empezar de nuevo en otro sitio con otra gente.
> ...



Las personas somos complejas y la convivencia erosiona cualquier relación...

Por edad, peino canas, tengo bastantes conocidos divorciados. Muchos lo hicieron buscando una relación ideal y no la han encontrado nunca. Alguno acumulando varios divorcios...

La forera tiene un marido que es un chollo. No todos dejarían entrar en su casa a una suegra con problemas. Hacerlo es una muestra de amor...

Mi consejo es que de su brazo a torcer y pida perdon. No pasa nada todos nos equiviocamos. Ah, y un buen viaje sin la suegra puede obrar milagros...


----------



## Euler (2 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Es de primero de convivencia saber de qué pie cojea el otro. Si tiene mal genio no lo calientes subnormal. Si es sensible, un "jarrón chino" como yo les llamo, cuida tus palabras y tu tono. Y si tiene pachorra o es pasota pues cojonudo, porque ancha es Castilla, pero no le pidas sutilezas.



Un gran resumen de lo que debe ser una convivencia. Mis dieses.
Te deseo lo mejor para tu chaval.


----------



## todoayen (2 Ago 2022)

Ja, ja, ja, le amenazó con separación esperando que el se arrojae llorando a sus pies.....y como a él le pareció buena idea ahora se tira de los pelos.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (2 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Lo de que sea leo parece trolleo nonme jodas.... En lo de la mamada y el polvo coincido con el resto al final te eid a los hombres tan a pan y agua que si le haces la mamada de su vida se la pelara nunca mejor dicho lo que hayas dicho o lo que haya pasado
> 
> El jodido papo supremo que todo lo arregla... Vaya mierda como decía aquel tarado en la playa por un coñoooooooo, por un coñoooo



Así es. Tanto rollo con el heteropatriarcado, pero quien de verdad domina es una mujer que sepa lo que hace y qué teclas tiene que tocarle a un hombre.



notengodeudas dijo:


> La palabra que debes utilizar es esgrimido, no urdido. Se urden, cosen, zurcen, etc. las telas.
> Las armas se esgrimen, se blanden, se empuñan, etc.
> 
> Y las relaciones se joden, se echan a perder, etc. da igual que seas Leo, avestruz u ornitorrinco



También se urde un complot o una estrategia. Así que la OP no lo ha utilizado mal.



《Judas》 dijo:


> Para que vuestro rollo se mantenga, tú debes de aprender a usar tu nueva configuración. Debes comprenderla y buscar un lugar dentro de vuestro hentornito que sea tuyo, donde él no pueda invadir. Pero él debe comprender la movida y aceptarlo también. No sé qué planes tendrá él, pero si quiere mantener vuestro rollo, debe comprender que ahora tienes una configuración diferente, pero debe comprenderlo, no que tú se lo cuentes y se lo impongas o algo asín, sino que comprenda las configuraciones y el proceso que en breve él micsmo irá ejperimentando. Es otra etapa diferente a las anteriores y hay quien la disfruta también si comprenden de qué va. En un plazo vuelve la harmonía de nuevo



¿Que vuelve la armonía? O no.

La atracción entre dos es algo muy sutil. Es un encaje de bolillos muy ajustado, y cuando hay piezas que se alteran, las dos mitades dejan de encajar. Esto ocurre cuando se tienen hijos, por ejemplo. O simplemente por evolución en la vida. Después de 20 años de matrimonio, ni el hombre es el mismo ni la mujer tampoco, las dos piezas que encajaban a la perfección se han transformado y ya dejan de encajar igual de bien. Esa atracción que hubo al inicio no está garantizado que deba continuar hasta el fin de los días. La simple convivencia del día a día ya erosiona mucho la pasión.

También en la vida están los tempos de cada persona, en un momento determinado de tu vida te puede apetecer una mujer fogosa, cañera, muy activa, etc. Y con el paso de los años quizá ese fuego te termine agotando y te sientas mucho más a gusto con otra mujer más tranquila.


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Ago 2022)

La mayoría se arrepiente de no haberlo hecho antes.


----------



## chortinator (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



El orgulloso?? y sacaste tu lo del divorcio tipico de mujeres... Fuiste de farol y el igualo la apuesta.


Por cierto las que suelen iniciar el proceso de divorcio son las mujeres, asi que mejor entra en cotilleando y les preguntas.. aunque alli aunque esten medicadas y llorando siempre te diran animo wapisima viviras la vida a tope.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Exactamente eso me huelo, a chamusquina. Que esta hasta los cojones de mi y de mi mami. Pues se va a joder. Que a mi ahora no me conviene separarme. Cuando no esté mi santa ya hablaremos.
> Por cierto., que yo me case para lo bueno y para lo malo, para la salud y para la enfermedad. Lo que quizá me equivoque de persona, puede ser. La racha mala está siendo muy larga, es cierto, todo el mundo no tiene tanto aguante como yo.




Visto lo visto y leído lo leído, le deseo mucha paz y felicidad a tu futuro ex.


----------



## Mis Alaska (2 Ago 2022)

Forera, tiene toda la pinta de que esto es una relación de dependencia entre ambos donde lo último que hay es amor. O si lo hay, está sepultado por toneladas de resentimiento.

Si estás cuidando de tu madre y es lo que tu quieres, ole por ti, nada que objetar. Si te está sacando de quicio y la cosa va a mayores, tendrás que pedir ayuda porque si no al final la que va a acabar mal eres tú.

Conozco parejas que se llevan a matar, que se insultan, que se tratan con tonos despectivos y sobreviven años y años. Yo no entendería eso, pero es algo real, supongo que entre ellas se entienden y no hay nada más que decir.

Y bueno, con las relaciones de pareja, hay que ser generoso. A la larga es lo que mejor funciona, aunque de primeras parezca lo contrario. Así que pregúntate si quieres a tu pareja (no si la necesitas). Si la quieres, deja el orgullo a un lado y sé la primera en ser generosa. De primeras a él le saldrá un montón de resentimiento guardado, aguanta el tipo y sigue así. El cariño y la generosidad acaban dando su fruto. Seguro.

Si has llegado a la conclusión de que no le quieres y no quieres arreglar la relación, de la mejor manera posible, pues finalízala. Te tocará cuidar de tu madre, que si está enferma, no es una labor muy grata, pero una vez que ya no esté, te dejará buenos recuerdos. Tu hijo adolescente si no vuela ya, volará en breve. Pero eso es ley de vida y tiene que ser así. Y si tu marido empieza una relación antes que tú, pues deséale lo mejor con su nueva pareja. Que tampoco hay que precipitarse con estas cosas para 'dar celos' al otro. Si sale alguien nuevo que hace tilín, 'bienvenido sea', sino, pues a estar sola una temporada que a veces es lo mejor.

Yo solo sé por experiencia, que hacer lo correcto pensando en los demás y ser generoso a la larga trae más recompensas que justo al contrario.


----------



## chortinator (2 Ago 2022)

Despues de leerme el hilo, porque me gusta la sangre dos cosas


Es un troll, en la segunda pagina ya se descubrio el mismo, hay que ser gilipollas, para no saber jugar al juego.

Y la feminazi es lo mas subnormal del mundo, que defiende a un troll.


----------



## notengodeudas (2 Ago 2022)

Los que os habéis separad@ ¿Después os ha eis arrepentido?


Ja, ja, ja, le amenazó con separación esperando que el se arrojae llorando a sus pies.....y como a él le pareció buena idea ahora se tira de los pelos. meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto:




www.burbuja.info




@Desdemocratícese , la op decía exactamente:
"Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma"

Arma. No complot ni estrategia. Arma.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ago 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Despues de leerme el hilo, porque me gusta la sangre dos cosas
> 
> 
> Es un troll, en la segunda pagina ya se descubrio el mismo, hay que ser gilipollas, para no saber jugar al juego.
> ...



Din


----------



## Desdemocratícese (2 Ago 2022)

@DDT

La utilidad de todos los consejos que leas aquí está seriamente limitada por el hecho de que no te conocemos, ni a tu marido, ni sabemos la historia del matrimonio. Todo ello es esencial para poder dar consejos acertados aplicados a tu situación. Sin información, cualquier cosa que se diga será casi siempre trivial.

Aun así, ha habido gente que ha dado consejos excelentes, consejos de tipo general aplicable a cualquier caso, incluyendo el tuyo. Este tipo de hilos son útiles al funcionar como tormenta de ideas, aunque la mayoría de mensajes sean desechables, seguro que hay algunos que te tocan la fibra, que hacen que "algo" resuene en ti.

Visto desde fuera, también se aprecian con claridad cosas que desde dentro de la burbuja de una relación no se ven. Parece claro que te has dejado (u os habéis dejado) llevar por el ego y el orgullo. Es muy normal. Casi todo el mundo se deja llevar. Cuesta mucho reconocer un error, pedir perdón. Cuesta horrores. Hay gente que no lo hace nunca. Pero hay que hacer introspección y hacerlo cuando te das cuenta de que no has obrado correctamente. Eso ennoblece. Tampoco te digo que debas pedir perdón tú ahora. No conozco lo que ocurrió y no puedo juzgar, no doy ni quito razones. Solo te digo que medites sobre ello, y que reflexiones sobre quién lleva la voz cantante en tu interior, si tu ego o tu ser más elevado. 

Si tu marido ha aceptado acoger a tu madre, y encima una madre con problemas graves (la demencia lo es), es algo que deberías valorar. No todo el mundo está dispuesto a soportar los peores años de su suegra en su propia casa, con lo que conlleva de trastornos de convivencia, ruptura de la armonía de la casa, de la pareja, etc.

A nivel profundo, si dices que hay problemas de fondo desde hace años, lo que tenéis que meditar es sobre si queréis seguir juntos, si estáis dispuestos a arreglar lo vuestro, cómo podéis hacer cambios a mejor... El resultado de esa reflexión son (o deben ser) dos posibilidades: a) decidís seguir e intentar mejorar, b) decidís separaros. Cualquiera de las dos puede ser válida según el caso. Lo que no funciona es que haya problemas y dejar que todo siga igual, pudriéndose con los años, como un cadáver no enterrado que da mal olor. 

Parece que una de las causas del desgaste de la relación es por tener a tu madre en casa. Piensa si de verdad te compensa los esfuerzos y el coste emocional. ¿No hay más hermanos que puedan hacerse cargo a turnos? Si no quieres llevarla a una residencia, busca ayuda limitada. Contratad a una mujer para que la cuide unas horas aunque sea. 

Una pareja, para que funcione, tiene que tener tiempo para ella sola. Tenéis que escaparos para estar a solas, si no puede ser un fin de semana completo, al menos un día, o una noche... No podéis estar esclavizados 24 horas al día, todos los días del año. Es un calvario cuya primera víctima no sois ni tú ni tu marido, sino vuestra relación.

Los hombres somos muy sencillos, no es nada difícil tenernos contentos. Si quieres, lo arreglas en cero coma. Solo necesitamos buena comida y buen sexo, un trato correcto y ya está. ¿Tan difícil es? Claro que no. Solo que al final en las relaciones enquistadas, la mujer no lo hace por simple orgullo. Porque no le da la gana darle el gusto a su marido. Igual que el hombre también deja de cuidar a la mujer por lo mismo, por orgullo, despecho, venganza, resentimiento... Se cae en una espiral descendente.

Lo han dicho más arriba: la clave es la generosidad. Solo con amor y generosidad se puede salir del círculo vicioso de las relaciones deterioradas. Uno de los dos tiene que tomar la iniciativa y perseverar. Dar, dar, y dar, sin esperar nada a cambio a corto plazo. Es regar los campos para que la nueva cosecha crezca y se pueda recoger mañana. Si la relación es salvable, se salvará, porque en cuanto se entre en un círculo virtuoso de entrega al otro, el otro también va a empezar a dar.


----------



## Karamba (2 Ago 2022)

Reconocer que TDS PTS por primera vez en tu vida cagándote en la difunta y puta madre de tu _jombre_ no es un buen comienzo.
Dile que su difunta madre era puta, pero que más puta eres tú.
Quizás así tengas alguna opción de arreglar el desaguisado que has creado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Así es. Tanto rollo con el heteropatriarcado, pero quien de verdad domina es una mujer que sepa lo que hace y qué teclas tiene que tocarle a un hombre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al él le irá bajando la testosterona en los testículos, se emosionará viendo pinículas de después de comer, cosas así. Ya no va delante como antes, ahora va detrás y es el que "da su brazo a torcer". Entonces vuelve el equilibrio y la harmonía


----------



## JvB (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Lo que he mirado ha sido el precio de los pisos, y están carisimos.



Típico .... no se te ocurra mantener un matrimonio fallido por estas cosas que al final se acaba mal fatal y saliendo por patas porque la situación se hace insostenible.

Evalúa cuanto tiempo lleváis en crisis y los motivos que os han llevado a esa situación. Buscar ayuda externa y si finalmente no hay nada que hacer .... disolver la sociedad de gananciales.

Lo más importante es que si os divorciais y luego os arrepentís porque no habéis hecho todo lo posible por encontrar una solución conjunta, se aplica directamente el dicho de segundas partes nunca fueron buenas .....


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ago 2022)

Pensad en matrixcoñios que han durado to la bida

Pensad. os acordáis de alguno?

Cómo fue su trayectoria, qué cambios se fueron produciendo? 

Pues ahí está la clave

OS fijáis ren los que se divorciaron y acabaron en derribo

Pensad en los pocos que no acabaron en derribo


Os lo ejplico sensillo. Al principio hay harmonía, él va delante y ella detrás y les encanta. Tienen chiurumbeles y to bien. Llega la menopausia de ella y se vuelve masculina, ahora hay dos machos. Él la llama la jefa y le da el espacio y ella toma las rienda, él no manda nada de nada, sin dramatizar. A él le empieza a bajar la testosterona en los testícUlos y ella es quien tira de él ahora.

Eso es to una bida de matrimoño


----------



## DDT (2 Ago 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Ja, ja, ja, le amenazó con separación esperando que el se arrojae llorando a sus pies.....y como a él le pareció buena idea ahora se tira de los pelos.



Fue justo así. Como descargo decir que estoy con la regla, que tengo muchos frentes: amenaxa de cambio de trabajo,piscópata en el trabajo que quiere mi puesto, mi madre, el destroxo del coche, encima este mes me cumple la itv y todavía estoy esperando a que el contrario acepte el parte amistoso, el shock post-confinamiento...
Fue como cuando de pequeña me daba algún berrinche yo me iba a mi rincón y entonces venía a buscarme mi papi diciendo "qué le pasa a mi niña", hasta que un día ya no vino más.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ago 2022)

Oid y hentended!

Luego hay muchas cosas, nada es tan simple. Pero ahí está la idea la esensia


----------



## circodelia2 (2 Ago 2022)

La relación de pareja es similar a veces a las puertas que chirrían, estáis dispuestos a bajar a la ferretería y comprar aceite en spray y lubricar los goznes? no....pues tendréis que dejar la morada para otra pareja que silencien el chirrido de las puertas. Lo que pasa es que algunas parejas son más perezosas que otras para bajar a la ferretería.
....


----------



## Lady_A (2 Ago 2022)

Euler dijo:


> Pues si ese es el caso, muy hombre no me parece. Coño, si no está a gusto, que lo plantee, y que no aproveche una pelea así.




Esta cansado. Pero es normal. Le han metido a alguien que además insulta en casa. Una persona que no esta bien, a la que cuida. Y que no es su madre.

No se si podrá perdonar a la op. Incluso si ella se disculpa porque es de intuir que debe estar hasta la poya. Pero no solo de la situación actual, sino del adolescente y de su mujer.

Pero en vez de plantear que le pasa, al escuchar divorcio lo ha aceptado como nada y eso pongan como se pongan los foreros es que activa o de manera secundaria ya lo estaba pensando.

Puede que incluso si meten a la mujer en una residencia, la situación este tan deteriorada que no tenga solución.

¿Quien crea que la gente se divorcia por un taco o una palabra, es que cree que la gente es muy infantil. Y yo no dudo que la gente lo sea, pero si son 25 años, no son gente de dejar de remar por un bache o un taco. La situación estaba fatal y el tipo estallo por el taco de ella pero ya pensaba en que no quería seguir alli. Sino no coges tan rápido una palabra así.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (2 Ago 2022)

No te hiciste la carta astral antes de casarte ??


----------



## aron01 (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Si juegas con fuego...


----------



## Itanimulli (2 Ago 2022)

Es que hay que ver los leo como son


----------



## maxkuiper (2 Ago 2022)

Has lanzado un ordago a la grande. 

Lo veo


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ago 2022)

Es Leo.

No entiendo como cojones ciertas personas no son incapacitadas judicialmente de inmediato.

No me extraña que en cuanto su joaquin ha visto una ventana se ha tirado con entusiamo.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> *que tengo muchos frentes...*



Me recordó a esta obra maestra


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Lo que me salió fue chillar "me cago en tu puta madre". Buenoooo pues no veas lo que se ofendió. Encima luego en casa se dio la vuelta y me dijo "que sea la última vez que me dices algo así". Yo hasta ese momento no me había encabronado, pero ahí si que me encabrone.



Tienes que ser un trol, porque si no eres una desalmada psicopata y egoista patologica. 

Te enfadas TU por haberle insultado gravemente TU.

El resto de tu comentarios son justificaciones narcisistas baratas.

Tu marido va a ser feliz cuando te pierda de vista. Se va a sentir renacer.


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> ¿Tú nunca has soltado un taco gilipollas?



Eso no es un taco, es un insulto sobre sus muertos ¿Le parece poco a _doña perfecta_?


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ago 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> El orgulloso?? y sacaste tu lo del divorcio tipico de mujeres... Fuiste de farol y el igualo la apuesta.



Si, el chantaje emocional, algo típico de las narcisistas. Y los que habra tenido que aguantar ese hombre por cualquier chorrada.
El problema es que él ya ha hecho tope y ha reaccionado con amor propio en vez de templar gaitas para calmar a la narcisista.



chortinator dijo:


> Por cierto las que suelen iniciar el proceso de divorcio son las mujeres, asi que mejor entra en cotilleando y les preguntas.. aunque alli aunque esten medicadas y llorando siempre te diran animo wapisima viviras la vida a tope.



Eso es ahora que el divorcio es conseguir una paga nescafé y un patrimonio a costa de destruir a su pareja. Antes, cuando era una asunto puramente civil las mujeres trataban de evitarlo, porque les suponia tener que ponerse a trabajar de verdad, no un currito de 4 horas para comprarse sus caprichines.

Esta termina denunciando en falso. Me apuesto lo que quieras.


----------



## _V_ (2 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Esta cansado. Pero es normal. Le han metido a alguien que además insulta en casa. Una persona que no esta bien, a la que cuida. Y que no es su madre.
> 
> No se si podrá perdonar a la op. Incluso si ella se disculpa porque es de intuir que debe estar hasta la poya. Pero no solo de la situación actual, sino del adolescente y de su mujer.
> 
> ...



Llevas toda la noche imaginándote cosas de gente que no conoces. La verdadera definición de enfermedad mental.

Sólo hace falta una palabra para divorciarse: Divorcio.

25 años de chantaje emocional le parece poco a la femiloca.

Sabes que, al ignore por enferma mental.


----------



## Euler (2 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si no fuera porque eres un troll, pensaría que eres realmente subnomal,
> 
> existe la gente que cree en los horóscopos?



La astrología es para iniciados, no para cualquiera


----------



## Ouiea (2 Ago 2022)

Hostia, que lo de es Leo no es un error del autocorrector al poner ”os leo”. Sí, divorciaos cuanto antes, igual aún está a tiempo el pobre de ser medio feliz


----------



## mike69 (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



¿Si tu has planteado la separación por qué te quejas si él accede a tus pretensiones?

No hay mayor acto de amor que respetar la decisión de la pareja.

Ahora si, te jodes por mentar la bicha. 

Mucha suerte porque muchas separaciones y divorcios comienzan con una amenaza y acaban con un pulso.

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> El es superorgulloso, es Leo.



Parafraseando a Churchill, si yo fuera su marido, me divorciaría. 

No se lo tome a mal, es que me tomo muy a mal las supersticiones estúpidas. Será porque soy Cáncer.


----------



## Tons of Fear (2 Ago 2022)

Si alguien me echase un órdago de divorciarse , haría como las empresas cuando saben que un empleado está descontento. Buscar a otro y luego patada. En este caso con contrato temporal , es posible que por horas.


----------



## Trejo (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Esta mañana me pregunto que cuando pensaba pedirle perdón, y le dije que el perdón lo estaba esperando yo. Luego vino mi ataque con la separación.



Eres un ser realmente repugnante. Cómo se nota que saben bien que, detrás de tu marido, vendrá otro pringado que te tratará como una princesa a pesar de que tú le cagues en la boca.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (2 Ago 2022)

Charo chareando


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (2 Ago 2022)

Esto te pasa por juntarte con un Leo en lugar de un Piscis.


----------



## sivigliano (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Virgo yo, leo el.
> Lo que ha pasado es que llevamos unos 4 años con bastante tensión por mis padres, los suyos murieron jóvenes. Mi padre murió hace dos años y me traje a mi madre con demencia a casa. O sea que llevamos dos años sin vacaciones y sin poder ir a ningún sitio. Para salir nos turnamos. La culpa es mía por emperrarme en tener a mi madre en casa, pero el me apoyaba, aunque últimamente...
> El caso es que ayer por la tarde volviendo los dos con el coche, conduciendo como un loco se me escapó un insulto en un momento de mucha tensión que pensé que íbamos a tener un accidente. Lo que me salió fue chillar "me cago en tu puta madre". Buenoooo pues no veas lo que se ofendió. Encima luego en casa se dio la vuelta y me dijo "que sea la última vez que me dices algo así". Yo hasta ese momento no me había encabronado, pero ahí si que me encabrone. Desde entonces s apenas nos hablamos y no le miro a la cara. Esta mañana me pregunto que cuando pensaba pedirle perdón, y le dije que el perdón lo estaba esperando yo. Luego vino mi ataque con la separación. A tener en cuenta que dos días antes de eso un gilipollas con un camión me dio por detrás y me chafo todo el coche saltando por los aires toda la luna trasera. Estaba yo para más accidentes porque un autobusero se puso a acelerar y el tenía que llegar antes a un semaforo que siempre está en ámbar y donde te salen por la izquierda y sin visibilidad, que por suerte no pasaba nadie...



Eso me lo dijo mi mujer un día que se cagó en mis muertos en una situación muy tensa y me tocó las pelotas de forma superlativa. Al poco ya más tranquila me pidió disculpas y ha sido la única vez que ha salido de su boca un insulto hacia mí. Tampoco se lo toleraría como es lógico. 
Mi madre por voluntad propia está en una residencia y cuando se habló de que viviera un tiempo en nuestra casa y otro en la de mi hermana mi mujer lo aceptó pero porque no le quedaba más remedio pues obviamente no iba a dejar tirada a mi madre. Ya en una situación de pérdida de facultades mentales viene mejor una residencia y si no hay dinero para ello o tarda la valoración para una residencia con subvención publica, un período de un par de meses al año de respiro familiar es VITAL para que no vuele por los aires la convivencia. 
Ojo que una demencia, Alzheimer o enfermedad similar no es un cáncer terminal que se aguanta unos meses o un año cuidando al enfermo y a seguir viviendo. Este tipo de enfermedades no impide que la persona enferma aguante varios años en una situación muy precaria de salud y siendo muy dependiente.


----------



## sertorivs (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Virgo yo, leo el.
> Lo que ha pasado es que llevamos unos 4 años con bastante tensión por mis padres, los suyos murieron jóvenes. Mi padre murió hace dos años y me traje a mi madre con demencia a casa. O sea que llevamos dos años sin vacaciones y sin poder ir a ningún sitio. Para salir nos turnamos. La culpa es mía por emperrarme en tener a mi madre en casa, pero el me apoyaba, aunque últimamente...
> El caso es que ayer por la tarde volviendo los dos con el coche, conduciendo como un loco se me escapó un insulto en un momento de mucha tensión que pensé que íbamos a tener un accidente. Lo que me salió fue chillar "me cago en tu puta madre". Buenoooo pues no veas lo que se ofendió. Encima luego en casa se dio la vuelta y me dijo "que sea la última vez que me dices algo así". Yo hasta ese momento no me había encabronado, pero ahí si que me encabrone. Desde entonces s apenas nos hablamos y no le miro a la cara. Esta mañana me pregunto que cuando pensaba pedirle perdón, y le dije que el perdón lo estaba esperando yo. Luego vino mi ataque con la separación. A tener en cuenta que dos días antes de eso un gilipollas con un camión me dio por detrás y me chafo todo el coche saltando por los aires toda la luna trasera. Estaba yo para más accidentes porque un autobusero se puso a acelerar y el tenía que llegar antes a un semaforo que siempre está en ámbar y donde te salen por la izquierda y sin visibilidad, que por suerte no pasaba nadie...



Es muy duro, pero mejor tu madre en manos y centros profesionales….te estas cargando la relación…


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Ago 2022)

Yo no me arrepiento. Rugir en todocamino en las incorporaciones de Ikea no me hace feliz.


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Esto te pasa por juntarte con un Leo en lugar de un Piscis.



Escorpio aguantando bolso mientras se entretiene mirando a las chortinas que se prueban lencería, manda.


----------



## DDT (2 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Esto te pasa por juntarte con un Leo en lugar de un Piscis.



Ya tuve un novio piscis, había muchísima atracción pero comunicación y confianza de escasas a nulas. Me dejó tirada un día que llovía. Al cabo de unos meses quiso volver, obviamente le di calabazas. Mi hijo es piscis y no me cuenta nada, me entero de sus cosas más por sus amigos que por el. Va a ser que el destino de los virgo es quedarnos solos.


----------



## aurariola (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Virgo yo, leo el.
> Lo que ha pasado es que llevamos unos 4 años con bastante tensión por mis padres, los suyos murieron jóvenes. Mi padre murió hace dos años y me traje a mi madre con demencia a casa. O sea que llevamos dos años sin vacaciones y sin poder ir a ningún sitio. Para salir nos turnamos. La culpa es mía por emperrarme en tener a mi madre en casa, pero el me apoyaba, aunque últimamente...
> El caso es que ayer por la tarde volviendo los dos con el coche, conduciendo como un loco se me escapó un insulto en un momento de mucha tensión que pensé que íbamos a tener un accidente. Lo que me salió fue chillar "me cago en tu puta madre". Buenoooo pues no veas lo que se ofendió. Encima luego en casa se dio la vuelta y me dijo "que sea la última vez que me dices algo así". Yo hasta ese momento no me había encabronado, pero ahí si que me encabrone. Desde entonces s apenas nos hablamos y no le miro a la cara. Esta mañana me pregunto que cuando pensaba pedirle perdón, y le dije que el perdón lo estaba esperando yo. Luego vino mi ataque con la separación. A tener en cuenta que dos días antes de eso un gilipollas con un camión me dio por detrás y me chafo todo el coche saltando por los aires toda la luna trasera. Estaba yo para más accidentes porque un autobusero se puso a acelerar y el tenía que llegar antes a un semaforo que siempre está en ámbar y donde te salen por la izquierda y sin visibilidad, que por suerte no pasaba nadie...



joder y lo pagas con el marido........ a mi mi mujer me trae a la suegra a casa a vivir y salgo por tabaco y no vuelvo y eso que no fumo........
si de verdad crees que vas a encontrar a otro que te aguante las neuras, a la suegra demente y la presion diaria del trabajo , los crios y toda la mierda que nos rodea pues.......... si para echar un polvo tendreis que esconderos, eso no hay pareja que lo aguante por mucho que te quiera


----------



## DDT (2 Ago 2022)

Le hubiera pedido disculpas si no se hubiese encabronado y se hubiese revuelto con la amenaza esa de que sea la última vez.
Si el no soporta los insultos, pues yo no soporto las amenazas. Si yo me tengo que disculpar, pues el también. Es lo justo.


----------



## Punitivum (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.









Oooh, pobrecita, tu chantaje no ha salido como querías?


----------



## thanos2 (2 Ago 2022)

Le has faltado la respeto varias veces,y eres tú la que crees que llevas razón y estás esperando que sea el el que pida perdón.

Yo un día decidí que a mí no me volvía a faltar al respeto nadie, ni hombre ni mujer, y seguir en mi vida. 

Imagino que has colmado la paciencia de tu marido.

Ve adoptando gato.


----------



## Punitivum (2 Ago 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> las charos españolas, las peores mujeres del mundo, todo derechos y ninguna obligacion, no os preocupeis que aunque el paco medio español sea el tio mas bueno y mangina del mundo, está espabilando a base de ostias, y nos estamos convirtiendo en los hombres más cabrones del mundo, pronto, haremos medidas legales al gusto del hombre como llevais haciendo vosotras 20 años, por vuestro chocho a la medida de la mujer, preparaos para el aborto civil masculino










Ojalá sea así...aunque yo no soy tan optimista. En todo lo demás estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Ya tuve un novio piscis, había muchísima atracción pero comunicación y confianza de escasas a nulas. Me dejó tirada un día que llovía. Al cabo de unos meses quiso volver, obviamente le di calabazas. Mi hijo es piscis y no me cuenta nada, me entero de sus cosas más por sus amigos que por el. Va a ser que el destino de los virgo es quedarnos solos.



Lol,

buen troll,

el papel de loca del coño narcisista y follahoroscopos está bien conseguido,

solo no exageres tanto con lo de "yo lo valgo" etc,
no queda creíble,

buen hilo y buena historia.

7/10


----------



## Punitivum (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Exactamente eso me huelo, a chamusquina. Que esta hasta los cojones de mi y de mi mami. Pues se va a joder. Que a mi ahora no me conviene separarme. Cuando no esté mi santa ya hablaremos.
> Por cierto., que yo me case para lo bueno y para lo malo, para la salud y para la enfermedad. Lo que quizá me equivoque de persona, puede ser. La racha mala está siendo muy larga, es cierto, todo el mundo no tiene tanto aguante como yo.











JAJAJAJAJA...
Definitivamente, esto no es troleo. Tu cinismo y ausencia de autocritíca demuestran que eres una hezpañola común. 
Las españolas sois las que, en un 80 % de los casos, inicíais el proceso de ruptura de pareja, y nos vienes con el cuento ese del juramento que vosotras sois las primeras en pisotear??


Juraste amarlo y respetarlo tú también, cagándote en su puta madre lo estás cumpliendo?

Eso por no hablar de que el juramento se os acaba cuando se os cruza una polla que os mola más ,hipócritas de mierda. 

Lo que te pica es que él te ha tomado la delantera, si tú tuvieses tu "recambio" por ahí orbitando, no estarías pataleando sino metiendo prisa en la separación. 

Lo que te ha pasado es que él es más hijo de puta que tu, circunstancia a la que ninguna hezpañola está acostumbrada. Tu futuro exmarido (esperemos) está demostrando ser un hombre de verdad. Y espero que no ceda ni un milímetro.


----------



## LangostaPaco (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Jodete tu te lo has buscado


----------



## Crivit (2 Ago 2022)

Le has lanzado un órdago de farol y te lo ha visto. Toca apechugar


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Estoy cabreada como una mona con mi marido, y el conmigo. Ha salido la palabreja separación. La he urdido yo como arma, pero para mí sorpresa el está de acuerdo y ha hablado incluso de amortizar la hipoteca y vender el piso. Suelo dar el brazo a torcer yo pero esta vez me he enrocado de mala manera. El es superorgulloso, es Leo. Me veo divorciada y con más problemas de los que ya tengo.



Es decir que le has amenazado pensando que se iba a arrugar como un gusanito y que ibas a poder hacer con el lo que te saliera de los cojones y tratarlo como a una basura, pero te ha salido el tiro por la puta culata porque quien se va a la puta calle eres tu, zorra

Espero qeu sea lo suficientemente inteligente como para no dar marcha atras


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (2 Ago 2022)

"Es Leo".... joder, a quién se le ocurre casarse con una supersticiosa


----------



## Rilakkuma (2 Ago 2022)

Es Leo…

Entiendo su respuesta. Pobre diablo, ha visto un resquicio de luz.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Exactamente eso me huelo, a chamusquina. Que esta hasta los cojones de mi y de mi mami. Pues se va a joder. Que a mi *ahora no me conviene *separarme. *Cuando no esté mi santa ya hablaremos.*
> Por cierto., que yo me case para lo bueno y para lo malo, para la salud y para la enfermedad. Lo que quizá me equivoque de persona, puede ser. La racha mala está siendo muy larga, es cierto, todo el mundo no tiene tanto aguante como yo.



Pues nada, alegría.

Cuando te convenga ya te acordarás, pero igual no le conviene a el


----------



## roquerol (2 Ago 2022)

cuanto cobra un CM por abrir hilos de este calibre?


----------



## Ledesma 5 (2 Ago 2022)

Tener pareja= desgaste físico y psicológico. Antes pensaba todo lo contrario, pero ahora pienso que no merece la pena tener pareja. Mejor buenas amistades y con alguna amiga de confianza soltar tensiones de vez en cuando.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (2 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Parafraseando a Churchill, si yo fuera su marido, me divorciaría.
> 
> No se lo tome a mal, es que me tomo muy a mal las supersticiones estúpidas. Será porque soy Cáncer.



Al revés. Cáncer es sensible y suele dejarse arrastrar por las emociones del momento. Es mucho más emocional que racional.


----------



## ardidas_esp (2 Ago 2022)

La fundación Tena Lady para salvamento de gatos patrocinada por bodegas Verdejo le da la bienvenida al club.
Tiene derecho a un monitor de zumba una vez al año bajo promesa de no volver a llamar y si decide acoger un mena hay oferta dos por uno.
Si es funcionaria:
Así mismo le ofrecemos un 25% de descuento en viajes a Gambia.
La promo especial incluye cestita con
-3 cajas de Diazepam o similares a elegir
-3 satisfacier en distintos colores a juego con 
bolso
-Tinte de pelo en colores neón
-Gafas de pasta color rojo
-servicio de tirar sus cenizas donde quiera a falta de familiares.


----------



## Hipotecator (2 Ago 2022)

A la pregunta de titulo de hilo: 

*Los que os habéis separad@ ¿Después os ha eis arrepentido?


RESPUESTA: UFFF UN ALIVIO. Cuanta mayor sea la distancia, mayor es la paz. Ningun arrepentimiento, si volviera a ocurrir no es que hiciera lo mismo, sino que no me casaria. No te separes, ¡¡DIVORCIATE!!.



-------------------------------*


----------



## BStoker (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Virgo yo, leo el.
> Lo que ha pasado es que llevamos unos 4 años con bastante tensión por mis padres, los suyos murieron jóvenes. Mi padre murió hace dos años y me traje a mi madre con demencia a casa. O sea que llevamos dos años sin vacaciones y sin poder ir a ningún sitio. Para salir nos turnamos. La culpa es mía por emperrarme en tener a mi madre en casa, pero el me apoyaba, aunque últimamente...
> El caso es que ayer por la tarde volviendo los dos con el coche, conduciendo como un loco se me escapó un insulto en un momento de mucha tensión que pensé que íbamos a tener un accidente. Lo que me salió fue chillar "me cago en tu puta madre". Buenoooo pues no veas lo que se ofendió. Encima luego en casa se dio la vuelta y me dijo "que sea la última vez que me dices algo así". Yo hasta ese momento no me había encabronado, pero ahí si que me encabrone. Desde entonces s apenas nos hablamos y no le miro a la cara. Esta mañana me pregunto que cuando pensaba pedirle perdón, y le dije que el perdón lo estaba esperando yo. Luego vino mi ataque con la separación. A tener en cuenta que dos días antes de eso un gilipollas con un camión me dio por detrás y me chafo todo el coche saltando por los aires toda la luna trasera. Estaba yo para más accidentes porque un autobusero se puso a acelerar y el tenía que llegar antes a un semaforo que siempre está en ámbar y donde te salen por la izquierda y sin visibilidad, que por suerte no pasaba nadie...



1. Cogeos un spa (aunque sea por turnos). O la peluquería o alguna cosa de auto cuidado. 
2. Llama a tus amigas, a tu prima, a tu vecina, a alguna mujer urgentemente, si es necesario que te hagan visita en casa. Invítalas a algo. Cocina un bizcocho y a charlar. De cualquier cosa. Tele basura? Ok. Supervivientes? Bien. Aeronáutica? También
3. Cuidadora por hora en casa, centro de día. Si te suena a chino, cita con trabajadora social y que te oriente. 
4. Cuando estes bien tu, estarás mejor con tu marido, el problema no es tu matrimonio, es que estáis más quemados que el palo un churrero y me da que la única cara que veis es la de uno y la del otro. Cuidar a un anciano quema y no es gratificante. 
5. Agradece a tu marido que te esté apoyando en estos últimos años de la vida de tu madre, que para ti significa mucho, porque tú tendrás por siempre la conciencia tranquila y en parte se lo debes a él, y estarás siempre agradecida.


----------



## BStoker (2 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Exactamente eso me huelo, a chamusquina. Que esta hasta los cojones de mi y de mi mami. Pues se va a joder. Que a mi ahora no me conviene separarme. Cuando no esté mi santa ya hablaremos.
> Por cierto., que yo me case para lo bueno y para lo malo, para la salud y para la enfermedad. Lo que quizá me equivoque de persona, puede ser. La racha mala está siendo muy larga, es cierto, todo el mundo no tiene tanto aguante como yo.



Me da que no os tenéis mucho aprecio ya. Veo roto el asunto y posiblemente no de ahora. 
Si os divorciáis el también estará jodido, ya no tiene padres. Solo tiene un hijo y por delante os queda el declive, y a partir de los 60 las visitas al médico. Os merece la pena ?


----------



## ignatiux (2 Ago 2022)

Si te ha dicho que si al divorcio, es por que ya tiene otra pajarita que pone huevos.
Se lo has puesto a Huev...........

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DDT (2 Ago 2022)

BStoker dijo:


> Me da que no os tenéis mucho aprecio ya. Veo roto el asunto y posiblemente no de ahora.
> Si os divorciáis el también estará jodido, ya no tiene padres. Solo tiene un hijo y por delante os queda el declive, y a partir de los 60 las visitas al médico. Os merece la pena ?



Eso mismo me huelo yo, que no es buen negocio, y encima, en el peor momento.
Yo por mi mejor corremos un tupido velo, que un mal día lo tiene cualquiera.
Ademas lo he pillado a él también con un suspiro.... Y no dice tampoco esta boca es mía.

Oiga, como que no hay mucho aprecio ya. Si ese fuese el tema hace tiempo que estaría felizmente divorciada.


----------



## MC33 (2 Ago 2022)

Es Leo dice la loca del coño

para flipar el nivel del personal


----------



## thermoshit15 (3 Ago 2022)

Quién coño ha enseñado a la Charo tarotista a entrar a internet?


----------



## dieguti (3 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Deja ir a la gente que no está lista para amarte.
> Esto es lo más difícil que tendrás que hacer en tu vida y también será lo más importante.
> Deja de tener conversaciones difíciles con personas que no quieren cambiar.
> Deja de aparecer para las personas que no tienen interés en tu presencia.
> ...



Con todos mis respetos, el mensaje suena bonito pero es ego en vena: 

-_ Te mereces amor, felicidad y amistad_.
¿Seguro que te lo mereces? ¿Y lo que se merecen los que te rodean y te sobrellevan?
- _Aléjate de las personas que no quieren cambiar_. 
O sea, del 100% de la población mundial. Nadie quiere cambiar. 
- _Distánciate de personas nocivas_.
Teniendo por nocivas todas las personas que te exigen o corrigen. Que no te dejan hacer tu santa voluntad y no te dan la razón en todo. 
-_ Haz de tu vida un refugio seguro. _
Quédate en tu burbujita y bien aislada, que es lo que da la felicidad verdadera.
- _¡No es tu trabajo existir para la gente y darles tu vida!_
Existir para los demás y dar tu vida por ellos es la única forma de darle sentido a tu vida; si es que está definiendo el amor y te está negando tu acceso a él. 
Dar una oportunidad al que no lo merece es la base del amor (no es pagar, es regalar) y es la única esperanza que puede salvar al hombre en este mundo podrido hasta la médula de ego y autoengaño.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Ago 2022)

Y por qué reacciones orgánicas pasan los divorciados durante ese proceso? Perdéis el apetitor de forma brusca y adelgazáis 30 kilos en semanas? Cuánto tardáis en recuperar el sueño? Sentías frío todo el rato? Sensaciones de desmayos? Contad pa de saber


----------



## Desdemocratícese (3 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Eso mismo me huelo yo, que no es buen negocio, y encima, en el peor momento.
> Yo por mi mejor corremos un tupido velo, que un mal día lo tiene cualquiera.
> Ademas lo he pillado a él también con un suspiro.... Y no dice tampoco esta boca es mía.
> 
> Oiga, como que no hay mucho aprecio ya. Si ese fuese el tema hace tiempo que estaría felizmente divorciada.



¿Tú quieres a tu marido? ¿Lo admiras en algo? ¿O solo estás apegada a la comodidad y la estabilidad ya conocidas, lo que viene siendo un apaño?


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ago 2022)

dieguti dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, el mensaje suena bonito pero es ego en vena:
> 
> -_ Te mereces amor, felicidad y amistad_.
> ¿Seguro que te lo mereces? ¿Y lo que se merecen los que te rodean y te sobrellevan?
> ...



resumiendo :

La vida es un suceso demasiado breve como para malgastarlo con personas tóxicas que en vez de hacernos felices nos amargan la vida. 

El planeta es gigantesco y hay 8 mil millones de personas ( la mitad mujeres de todas las edades - razas - creencias - culturas ...) es completamente absurdo empeñarse en permanecer en el mismo espacio de mundo que las personas que te hacen sentir mal. 

No se puede cambiar a la gente porque cada uno tiene su carácter y temperamento mitad genética mitad construido con los traumas de su infancia. Por eso es importante buscar a la persona que encaje con uno mismo . Personas que han sido repudiadas por su pareja luego han conseguido una vida feliz con otra mucho mejor. 
Tampoco es obligatorio estar emparejado . La libertad de ser uno mismo no tiene precio. 
Una relación no es sólo el tiempo que le dedicas sino lo que te condiciona en tus decisiones y su presencia flotando en tu mente. 

Sólo tendría sentido en el caso de las familias tradicionales donde la mujer paría y cuidaba de una media de 6 hijos además de tener la casa impecable. Pero para pelear por todo como los gays no vale la pena.


----------



## DDT (3 Ago 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y por qué reacciones orgánicas pasan los divorciados durante ese proceso? Perdéis el apetitor de forma brusca y adelgazáis 30 kilos en semanas? Cuánto tardáis en recuperar el sueño? Sentías frío todo el rato? Sensaciones de desmayos? Contad pa de saber



Ayer se me cerró el estómago y no pude dormir.
Hoy ya me encuentro mejor y he comido normal. A ver como duermo.
Mi madre ahora mismo llamándome Ana Maria, Ana Maria.... Y yo no me llamo Ana Maria. Hace una calor que no veas. Lo que me faltaba para el duro....


----------



## Redwill (3 Ago 2022)

Come y calla, pero vamos, si eres mujer no se que tienes que temer, añadele una pizca de fantasia a tu historia y un abogado pagado por una asociacion feminista y no te vas a tener que preocupar ni de buscar piso.


----------



## kandutery (3 Ago 2022)

tiene cojones que yo, que huía como la peste de toda relación formal, encontrara a la mujer de mi vida (extranjera por supuesto, rusa), un ángel que sólo sabía sonreír con total desapego por si misma, que vivía exclusivamente por mi y sus hijos, fuera fulminada por un tumor cerebral

si hubiera sido la típica diablo española-charo-feminista asquerosa, manipuladora cínica orgullosa, estaría viva y sana jodiéndome la vida


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Ya tuve un novio piscis, había muchísima atracción pero comunicación y confianza de escasas a nulas. Me dejó tirada un día que llovía. Al cabo de unos meses quiso volver, obviamente le di calabazas. Mi hijo es piscis y no me cuenta nada, me entero de sus cosas más por sus amigos que por el. Va a ser que el destino de los virgo es quedarnos solos.



Pues yo me llevo genial con los Piscis y también soy Virgo  Lo que pasa es que hay que aprender a entenderlos y sonsacarles las cosas.



thermoshit15 dijo:


> Quién coño ha enseñado a la Charo tarotista a entrar a internet?



Internet está petado de charos tarotistas desde hace al menos 15 años, eh.


----------



## Mentekator (4 Ago 2022)

Si tu marido es leo y tu virgo ya sabes que él es el dominante y tu la sumisa, además que él es más listo para la vida que tú. Asi que metete el orgullo en "el bolso" y agradécele la generosidad que ha tenido contigo y con tu madre.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (4 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Ayer se me cerró el estómago y no pude dormir.
> Hoy ya me encuentro mejor y he comido normal. A ver como duermo.
> Mi madre ahora mismo llamándome Ana Maria, Ana Maria.... Y yo no me llamo Ana Maria. Hace una calor que no veas. Lo que me faltaba para el duro....



Cuando falla la inteligencia o la memoria, la persona deja de ser una persona plena.

Tienes que interiorizar que tu "madre" ya no es tu madre. 

Ahora procura salvar lo que puedas. Yo soy partidario de arreglar lo que tenga arreglo, en vez de tirar y comprar nuevo.


----------



## Redwill (5 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Pues yo me llevo genial con los Piscis y también soy Virgo  Lo que pasa es que hay que aprender a entenderlos y sonsacarles las cosas.
> 
> 
> 
> Internet está petado de charos tarotistas desde hace al menos 15 años, eh.



Un piscis chungo, es una persona de una inseguirdad que roza lo inexplicable, que se siente atacada por todo el mundo y lo que es peor responde de forma visceral contra todos los que se le cruzan, nunca de cara encima, es una persona cambiante, inestable emocionalmente, si bastante sociables y causan buena impresion, pero son personas de poca fiabilidad, hablo solo de los que salen chungos, suelen tener bastantes vicios y tienen dependencias o abuso de sustancias, ya sea como que les da por tomar 4 tipos de vitaminas al dia, como a la bebida, como al juego como a otra cosa.

Yo salgo corriendo de ellos como de la peste, incluso a los positivos que suelen ser buenas personas hay que admitirlo, pero no escaparan nunca de esa inseguridad casi maniaca que tienen, y la falsedad/contradicciones constantes que te encuentras en su comportamiento y opiniones que me producen una desconfianza que no puedo soportar.

Los tengo caladisimos.


----------



## Redwill (5 Ago 2022)

Lo que pasa es que las mujeres por naturaleza estan siempre insatisfechas y son sere muy infelizes, hay excepciones muy extrañas, pero por naturaleza lo normal es que una mujer este reprochando todo lo que el muñeco de turno hace y dice, cargando sus frustraciones con los demas, atacando a seres mas debiles que ellos, y efectivametne sin una sola idea de como sentirse mejor o sentir plenitud o satisfaccion, esto les cuesta mil veces mas que a un hombre que se hace un paja, se come un sandwich se sienta en un sitio fresco en silencio y no protesta.


----------



## La biografia (13 Sep 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Pues yo me llevo genial con los Piscis y también soy Virgo  Lo que pasa es que hay que aprender a entenderlos y sonsacarles las cosas.
> 
> 
> 
> Internet está petado de charos tarotistas desde hace al menos 15 años, eh.



Yo soy del signo Piscis y me llevo bastante bien con los Virgo, pero también tengo que mencionar que me he llevado algún que otro palo con una pareja que tuve, era del signo Virgo.

Yo toa enamorada de ese Virgo pero ese hombre era demasiado independiente y viajaba mucho y apenas nos veíamos, así que no cuajó.

Lástima.

He conocido a otro del signo Virgo. Es una amistad, en donde destaca el profundo respeto y la sensibilidad.


Pues yo pienso que los Virgo son bastante reservados. Mucho más que los Piscis.

A mí me da la sensación de que me sucede al revés que a quienes es muy difícil de sacarles algo en plan conversar y demás es a los Virgo.

Otra característica que he observado de los virgos, es su alto coeficiente intelectual, son buenos dando consejos, y son muy perfeccionistas.

Ya sabes que los Piscis somos los opuestos a los Virgo.


----------



## Terminus (13 Sep 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que las mujeres por naturaleza estan siempre insatisfechas y son sere muy infelizes, hay excepciones muy extrañas, pero por naturaleza lo normal es que una mujer este reprochando todo lo que el muñeco de turno hace y dice, cargando sus frustraciones con los demas, atacando a seres mas debiles que ellos, y efectivametne sin una sola idea de como sentirse mejor o sentir plenitud o satisfaccion, esto les cuesta mil veces mas que a un hombre que se hace un paja, se come un sandwich se sienta en un sitio fresco en silencio y no protesta.



Yo a veces pienso que estar dentro de sus cabezas debe ser una tortura


----------



## Terminus (13 Sep 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestra participación.
> No me conocéis, claro. En mi casa se sueltan tacos, TODOS soltamos , hasta mi señora madre que tiene 95 tacos, precisamente.
> Si yo digo que tengo raxon es porque la tengo. Lo que aquí se discute es si "vale la pena" destroxar un matrimonio por querer tener la raxón a toda costa. Ya dije que otras veces *siempre *he sido yo la que he dado el braxo a torcer, pero una se harta. Si el destino me ha puesto esta prueba por medio ( que será que no me ha puesto ya un montón) pues será por algo. El tiempo lo dirá, porque yo no pienso hacer ni decir ni mú. Bastantes preocupaciones tengo ya como para echarme otra más. Así que la pelota está en su tejado. Si me insiste con el tema pues lo dejaremos. No me gustan los cambios y nunca he vivido sola, a lo mejor hasta me gusta y todo.



A ver voy a probar yo eso de los tacos: hija de puta, eres escoria. Ojalá ese buen hombre le eche huevos y te deje en una cuneta abandonada.


----------



## Pailarocas (13 Sep 2022)

Las mujeres son egocéntricas por naturaleza y NUNCA se ponen en el sitio del varón.

Este hilo es muy revelador para los que no conocen mujer, sabed que no harían el mínimo esfuerzo por vosotros y actuad en consecuencia.

A la loca o troll de la op solo quiero mostrarle mi mas sincero desprecio, eres una persona horrible y espero que tu marido tenga la firmeza de separarse.


----------



## TexNolan (13 Sep 2022)

Cuando me separé pasó exactamente igual: Vino mi mujer, se le fue la boca y dijo de separarnos. Le dije que tuviera los cojones a repetirlo y lo hizo. Le dije que ahí tenia la puerta, que se fuera. Cuando volvió, sus cosas estaban en cajas en la entrada y la cerradura cambiada. Porque a mi, amigos, a mala hostia no me gana nadie.

Como nos casamos en separación de bienes y ella no tenia nada cuando nos casamos, se vio en un santiamén sin techo, sin comida y sin curro, porque claro, quien trabajaba era yo.

Lo mas divertido fueron sus intentos desesperados de volver. Hasta me dio el culo y para su sorpresa, se lo rechace... Me monto un PIFOSTIO mayor que cuando me dijo de separarnos cuando le dije que con sus agujeros no me iba a comprar y que me parecía lamentable que hubiese caído tan bajo. Típico de la mujer creer que el hombre se amansa metiéndola en caliente.

Mi segunda mujer, un autentico cielo. Con ella estuve hasta que el cancer se la llevo. Solo sobreviven los hijos de puta.

Os hablo de hace +- 30 años, hoy en dia eso sería Viogen.


----------



## tatenen (13 Sep 2022)

Jo, tía, Charo, no sabes cómo te comprendo, yo soy libra y mi marido es fanega, y no hay manera, o sea, saes?


----------



## tatenen (13 Sep 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> Cuando me separé pasó exactamente igual: Vino mi mujer, se le fue la boca y dijo de separarnos. Le dije que tuviera los cojones a repetirlo y lo hizo. Le dije que ahí tenia la puerta, que se fuera. Cuando volvió, sus cosas estaban en cajas en la entrada y la cerradura cambiada. Porque a mi, amigos, a mala hostia no me gana nadie.
> 
> Como nos casamos en separación de bienes y ella no tenia nada cuando nos casamos, se vio en un santiamén sin techo, sin comida y sin curro, porque claro, quien trabajaba era yo.
> 
> ...



Cuando has dicho lo de los 30 años, he entendido, porque si llega a ser ahora estarías foreando desde la cárcel. Solo decirte que mucha fuerza por la pérdida. Me hierve la sangre, casi siempre, a los hijos de puta les va de puta madre. Yo con mi mujera de ahora bien, pero respondiendo a la pregunta de Charo, la que abre hilo, sí, cuando lo dejé con la última, me arrepentiré toda la vida de no haberlo hecho antes.


----------



## afortunada (13 Sep 2022)

Qué pasó? Lo arreglasteis?


----------

